#ubuntu-quality 2013-05-13
<pitti_> Good morning
<JoseeAntonioR> hey, pitti :)
<dholbach> good morning
<jibel> good morning
<jibel> pitti, I got http://paste.ubuntu.com/5661071/ on saucy while upgrading udev from your ppa. Is it safe to ignore?
<pitti> jibel: ah, it is; sorry, forgot a Replaces: there apparently
<pitti> jibel: ah, I had it, but it didn't apply to the right version; uploading fix
<balloons> good morning smartboyhw_
<balloons> and pitti and jibel :-)
<pitti> hey balloons, how are you?
<jibel> pitti, ok, that's the only detail, apart from that it seems to be working fine on my netbook, at least nothing is visibly broken
<jibel> good morning balloons
<balloons> pitti, not too bad :-) I slept like 12 hours the first night of my return
<smartboyhw_> Hey balloons!
<smartboyhw_> Private message?
<pitti> jibel: 202-0ubuntu5pitti4  is built in the PPA now
<pitti> jibel: hm, with current saucy images I get a failure with run-adt-test -sl, do you see that too?
<pitti> "login" option set, login to testbed.
<pitti> The tests didn't run
<pitti> [...]
<pitti> Connection to localhost closed by remote host.
<pitti> i. e. it's doing the dist-upgrade, shows motd, and then closes
<jibel> pitti, I didn't try but it could be bug 1179202 isn't it ?
<ubot5> bug 1179202 in openssh (Ubuntu) "fails to login with error fatal: monitor_read: unsupported request: 144" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1179202
<pitti> could be, yes
<pitti> ah neat, so tomorrow's images should be fine again
 * pitti uses -r raring for now
<jibel> that's annoying. If you really want to use saucy you can fix it temporarily by using build 20130509 and disabling dist-upgrade in the cloud-config script in prepare-testbed
<jibel> now I'd like to understand why it doesn't fail in the lab
<pitti> jibel: do you use ssh there? I thought the VM would auto-start the testing
<pitti> jibel: or that doesn't hit the ConsoleKit code path there, as there are no consoles and no interactive shell?
<jibel> pitti, right, I was thinking the same as I was typing, there is no console and interactive shell :)
<TheLordOfTime> balloons:  around?
<balloons> TheLordOfTime, howdy
<TheLordOfTime> balloons:  got time for a priv RE: a QA team member?
<njin> balloons, welcome back... my testcase is a good point, needing just few easy things (timer and stopwatch), the big is done  http://packages.qa.dev.stgraber.org/qatracker/testcases/1568/info
<balloons> njin, thanks :-) glad to be back
<balloons> njin, ohh looks excellent
<balloons> I'm so glad to hear about how it's been going with the ubuntu touch folks
<njin> thanks, let me know
<balloons> so, merge proposal time almost?
<balloons> will you be able to make the vUDS sessions at all?
<njin> balloons, sorry I was dinning, started just now writing  Timer testcase, for the vUDS, I hope to partecipate (my english is not at all a good thing to show...)LOL
<balloons> njin, wonderful
<njin> Letozaf_: halloooo :-) happy to see you
<balloons> hello hgello
<njin> Letozaf_, halloooo howdy ?
<Letozaf_> hello njin :D
<Letozaf_> balloons, hi :D
<Letozaf_> nice to see you all again after some time :D
<njin> nice to meet you here
<Letozaf_> njin, yes how are you ?
<njin> Letozaf_,well, thanks and you
<Letozaf_> njin, I'm quit fine thanks :D
<balloons> Letozaf_, hello..
<balloons> so I'm still catching up from being gone
<balloons> I trust all is well with everyone
<Letozaf_> balloons, Hello!!!! nice to hear you .
<Letozaf_> njin, balloons are we ready for UDS ?
<balloons> so Letozaf_ you going to be able to attend vUDS?
<balloons> there's some interesting sessions
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes I think I can and I will do my best to be there
<njin> Letozaf_, happy for this, now i've to go, greetings to your family from me, see you soon
<Letozaf_> njin, bye and greatings to your family too
<njin> balloons i go, see you soon
<balloons> gonna be talking about autopilot, and autopiloy-gtk plus autopilot 1.3 stuff
<Letozaf_> balloons, great so I absolutely must be there
<balloons> should be quite interesting.. also the umockdev stuff, experiences, and dashboard stuff.. And of course, ubuntu touch :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, super!
<balloons> Letozaf_, this is the autopilot session: v
<balloons> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1305/meeting/21727/community-s-upstream-test-development/
<Letozaf_> balloons, fine won't miss
 * balloons re-burrows
<balloons> thomi, ping
<phillw> balloons: is there a list of the QA vUDS sessions? The only one I've found lists the sessions, but not by date / time.
<balloons> phillw, hello
<balloons> yes, allow me to give you a list
<phillw> hiyas balloons :)
<balloons> and everyone else :-)
<balloons> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/community-s-quality-coverage
<balloons> err
<balloons> you want the summit links I'm sure
<balloons> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1305/meeting/21713/community-s-quality-growth/
<balloons> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1305/meeting/21714/community-s-quality-coverage/
<balloons> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1305/meeting/21716/community-s-quality-userstory/
<balloons> in addition, there are other things you might be interested in, including these
<balloons> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1305/meeting/21727/community-s-upstream-test-development/
<balloons> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1305/meeting/21728/qa-dashboard-kpi/
<balloons> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1305/meeting/21709/appdev-1305-touch-image-coreapps/
<balloons> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1305/meeting/21817/appdev-s-coreapps-plans/
<phillw> balloons: I see, that per murphy's law, http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1305/meeting/21714/community-s-quality-coverage/ clashes with the only lubuntu session http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1305/meeting/21754/community-s-lubuntu-work-items/ :(
<balloons> phillw, excellent point
<balloons> let's fix that
<elfy> by the time I'm done with the community website stuff and xubuntu I'll be hoping that the rest get's logged :)
<balloons> ok I moved it back an hour to not conflict phillw
<phillw> elfy: me and you both! but I'd lime to attend as many of the QA ones as possible. Just the lubuntu one is pretty critical to our team :)
<phillw> s/lime/like
<phillw> balloons: many thanks :)
<phillw> elfy knome FYI, docs team are going to be using Mallard / Yelp. They will get the wiki area updated after vUDS. docbook --> mallard should not be too painful.
<Noskcaj> are there any QA sessions after 2000UTC?
<phillw> Noskcaj: it appears not.
<knome> Noskcaj, vUDS ends at 20UTC.
<phillw> Noskcaj: so, get questions / comments entered onto the blueprints :)
<Noskcaj> phillw, will do
<balloons> :-)
<thomi> balloons: pong
<balloons> thomi, oi!
<thomi> o/
<balloons> so for tomorrow, we should be good I hope on everything :-) I can't even remember if I had something more to tell you than to show up to http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1305/meeting/21727/community-s-upstream-test-development/ if you want to talk autopilot-gtk
#ubuntu-quality 2013-05-14
<pitti> Good morning
<JoseeAntonioR> hello, pitti
<jibel> good morning
<smartboyhw> Good afternoon
<smartboyhw> balloons: Why is that photo contest only in former-USSR countries?!
<balloons> smartboyhw, do you see a billboard of ubuntu near you?
<balloons> if you find one, you can snap a pic of it :-)
<smartboyhw> balloons: Meh, that is only in Russia and Ukraine forget it.
<knome> i soviet russia, ubuntu uses you
<smartboyhw> knome: ?
 * smartboyhw can't understand the grammar…
<balloons> I think he meant *in soviet russia
<balloons> smartboyhw_, how much english do you speak outside of IRC and the internet?
<smartboyhw_> balloons: A lot. I study in an EMI (English as Medium of Instruction) school.
<balloons> smartboyhw_, interesting. So all of your studies are done in English?
<smartboyhw_> balloons: Yep (expect Chinese Language, Chinese History and Putonghua of course)
<balloons> so smartboyhw_ I'm guessing you mainly learn and use british vernacular?
<knome> heh, yes, *in
<smartboyhw_> balloons, yes
<smartboyhw_> Hey chilicuil, it's UDS!
<chilicuil> smartboyhw_: hey!, I know, are you gonna participate?
<smartboyhw_> chilicuil: Using IRC only…
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw_, like everybody :P
<chilicuil> smartboyhw_: probably I'll use only irc too, I'm at work =P
<smartboyhw_> chilicuil: Heh
<balloons> you guys are going to make me be on video alone? :-(
<smartboyhw_> balloons: Hurray! :P
<smartboyhw_> balloons: Get phillw or SergioMeneses
<balloons> you can do audio only on hangouts :-)
<chilicuil> balloons: lol!, I'll turn on my webcam, be preparated to see a lot of background people
<SergioMeneses> balloons, you will be alone! :O
<SergioMeneses> and phillw ? or smartboyhw_ ?
<balloons> SergioMeneses, it matters not as long as you participate in some way
<phillw> SergioMeneses: i only have a slow internet link, c-2-c does not work well
<balloons> that's the only way to be alone
<balloons> phillw, I'm guessing you could do audio only.. I'd like to try certainly during the lubuntu session
<balloons> I'll be hosting it for you :-)
<smartboyhw_> lol
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<phillw> i'll go and get my mic, then :)
<balloons> phillw, :-)
<balloons> phillw, gilir you guys ready?
<phillw> balloons: as ready as I'll ever be!
<gilir> balloons, here too :-)
<phillw> just watching the plenary session :)
<smartboyhw_> Add oil Lubuntu people:)
<smartboyhw_> balloons: Are you going for the community roundtable session?
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw_, oil! jeje
<SergioMeneses> balloons, phillw gilir go go go!
<smartboyhw_> SergioMeneses: Um "add oil" in Cantonese means giving support
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw_, ++
<gilir> balloons, do you know how hangout working for vUDS ? Do I need to create one if I run a session ?
<balloons> gilir, phillw I'll send you the link in a second
<gilir> thanks :-)
<phillw> balloons: I'm just downloading the plugin :)
<smartboyhw_> phillw: LOL you should have prepared:P
<phillw> installed and running
<balloons> fun.. thanks for everyone who came out to the quality community session.. we have one more today in an hour
<balloons> and it's all discussion.. I'm not going to be talking.. it's a session for you to get your voice heard :-)
<chilicuil> balloons: I'll be there as well, mostly not talking but hearing what other community members have to say, you'll be there as mediator or something?
<balloons> chilicuil, yes I'll be running it.. but I don't want to be the one talking the whole time :-)
<chilicuil> lol, ok
#ubuntu-quality 2013-05-15
<phillw> knome: I thought the xubuntu session was today?
<phillw> (well, yesterday for me ... 14th )
<jibel> good morning
<knome> phillw, we pulled our sessions out of the "real" UDS schedule to be able to keep them at 20UTC.
<balloons> knome, interesting :-) So it's today at 2000 UTC for xubuntu meeting?
<knome> balloons, today as well. we had the first one yesterday; https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/xubuntu-devel/2013-May/008904.html
<balloons> ahh :-)
<smartboyhw> Hey balloons:)
<smartboyhw> balloons, phillw: What did you guys talk about in the Lubuntu session?
<phillw> smartboyhw watch the session :) http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1305/meeting/21754/community-s-lubuntu-work-items/
<balloons> planned for the cycle
<balloons> mostly just Julien detailing his thoughts
<phillw> balloons: who is / are QA / release manager(s) for kubuntu? I can't see them listed on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/WhoWeAre
<balloons> scottk
<knome> is that page something i should (have) know(n) about?
<balloons> knome, that page is something noskcaj started
<balloons> in an effort to learn who everyone was :-)
<knome> okay
<knome> i just updated the main QATeam wikipage a bit
<knome> mostly (markup) formatting
<balloons> awesome.. always happy to have updates :-)
<phillw> balloons: I think https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/WhoWeAre should have a bit of prominence so that new comers can quickly find their flavor leads :)
<balloons> phillw, well we have to all meet as leads.. I think we can discuss it then :-)
<balloons> I agree the detail should be somewhere.. but buy-in from everyone has to be there so it stays reasonably up to date
<balloons> and of course, I don't like listing people's contact info without them knowing :-)
<phillw> balloons: well, elfy (QA guy from xubuntu) asked for some details, hopefully he will also update the page with his details :)
<balloons> :-)
<pitti> balloons: can you please move the "Automating the Language Pack refresh process" someplace else? seems I'm a key person in both that and the power mgmt one
<pitti> balloons: yesterday would have been fine, but it got moved
<pitti> any time after lunch break WFM, or tomorrow
<balloons> pitti, ok, let me go look
<balloons> nice everything is locked.. it might take someone with more power than me :-)
<balloons> pitti, I'm afraid I can't move it ^^
<pitti> balloons: ah, too bad; thanks for trying, though
<balloons> pitti, I'll start your session for upstream testing happening in 14
<smartboyhw_> pitti, query/private message?
<pitti> smartboyhw_: sure (but I'm in sessions)
<pitti> balloons: thanks; I'll be done with server testing in a bit
<pitti> balloons: can you PM me the URL?
<balloons> for eveyone who wants to follow along on status for quality community stuff: http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-s/group/topic-s-community-quality.html
<smartboyhw_> balloons: Why there is no me?!
<balloons> smartboyhw_, add yourself to any blueprint you wish
<balloons> seriously :-) Even if you couldn't make it to the talk session, you can still help out :-)
<balloons> I'm going to send that list to everyone on the mailing list so they know.. Anything you find interesting, join in!
<smartboyhw_> balloons: I might do another classroom session… Any ideas?
<balloons> you can't hardly have a bad session
<balloons> there was a lot of demand for bug type sessions :-)
<balloons> and as always, 'how to test X'
<balloons> not literally x, lol, but 'how to test <insert package>'
<smartboyhw_> balloons: How to test MIR or Unity (or flavours?)
<balloons> all excellent ideas
<balloons> mir would get a ton of people interested
<smartboyhw> balloons: probably "How to use the QA Trackers"? LOL
<balloons> never a bad idea
<smartboyhw> balloons: Meh probably another testdrive session for new testers…
<balloons> have a session on testdrive hacking :-)
<smartboyhw> balloons: That's Noskcaj's job:P
<balloons> smartboyhw, lol
<smartboyhw> balloons: Damn I'm running out of ideas
<smartboyhw> balloons: You are ignoring me:(
<balloons> smartboyhw, I'm doing video conversations all day, you know that :-)
<smartboyhw> balloons: … Give me three suggestions (that I will be good at talking about) :P
 * elfy almost commented then ... ;)
<smartboyhw> elfy: Please do:P
<elfy> wouldn't be ontopic for the channel :)
<smartboyhw> elfy: Query?
<balloons> elfy, lololololololololol
<smartboyhw> And we do sometimes go ot
<smartboyhw> lolololololololololololol
<balloons> smartboyhw, talk about testing tools, talk about hacking on something, talk about testing images
<knome> kids, stop flooding. :)
<balloons> talk about contributing a testcase
<smartboyhw> knome: Meh
<smartboyhw> balloons: Images then
<balloons> smartboyhw, sounds excellent
<elfy> knome: taps - always stuck on they are
<knome> talk about testing and making sure testcases are up-to-date and accurate
<smartboyhw> ballooons: OK…
<smartboyhw> balloons: ^
<smartboyhw> balloons: Add that workitem for me in blueprint please, I need to sleep
<balloons> smartboyhw, sure thing
<smartboyhw> balloons: Thx:) GN
<elfy> did I amuse you balloons ?
<balloons> elfy, very much so
<elfy> glad to be back and of service :)
<balloons> :-)
<balloons> I'm looking for blueprints documentation
 * knome waves the whip - better be...
<balloons> how they work, etc.. I feel like I've confused everyone in asking them to take part
<knome> heh.
<knome> what would you like the docs to say?
<knome> for me personally the work items stuff is pretty natural once you've used 5 mins in learning it
<knome> or a min really
<elfy> knome: lol
<elfy> balloons: is there a contact detail for scottk anywhere?
<elfy> that you know of
<knome> elfy, /msg ScottK
<knome> elfy, or any at https://launchpad.net/~kitterman
<elfy> thanks knome
<knome> np
<balloons> knome, I agree.. but in this virtual world, it gets confusing for people I think
<balloons> @ physical UDS it's a bit more straightforward
<meetingology> balloons: Error: "physical" is not a valid command.
<knome> haha!
<balloons> ty meetingology
<knome> the irony..
<balloons> rofl
<knome> i wonder if that is the official canonical position about UDS :P
<knome> i don't know what the problem is really. you had to register your attending to the blueprints even in IRL UDS's to even have the possibility of sessions not overlapping too much
<knome> the only thing that i think is somewhat misleading is some sessions not having a LP blueprint...
<knome> elfy, you might want to check out this session: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1305/meeting/21794/semiannual-release-schedule-review/
<knome> elfy, register at: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1305/attend_meeting/21794/
 * knome puts the community roundtable on the background
 * elfy does too 
<elfy> thanks knome - that first one was the one I was trying to find last night but failing at
<knome> np :)
<elfy> sent that mail now
<elfy> marked as attending
<knome> cool
<knome> and right, i was about to comment on that
<elfy> I changed it a 'little' bit
<knome> heh
 * knome looks
<SergioMeneses> morning!
<SergioMeneses> balloons, chilicuil phillw \o
<balloons> SergioMeneses, aloha
<balloons> UDS is in high gear
<SergioMeneses> balloons, I cant be present this morning :S
<balloons> no worries
 * SergioMeneses hugs balloons 
<chilicuil> SergioMeneses: good morning =)
 * balloons hugs SergioMeneses 
<pitti> jibel: what does that want to tell me?
<pitti> $ sudo bin/otto -i ~/download/ubuntu/saucy-desktop-amd64.iso start
<pitti> usage: otto [-h] [-d] {create,destroy,start,stop,help} ...
<pitti> otto: error: argument cmd_name: invalid choice: '/home/martin/download/ubuntu/saucy-desktop-amd64.iso' (choose from 'create', 'destroy', 'start', 'stop', 'help')
<pitti> oh, obviously that I can't read --help output, sorry
<pitti> jibel: nice warning about g-session already running
<jibel> pitti, this is the default error format of argparse, I haven't read its doc for a while, I'll see if it can be made more human readable.
<pitti> jibel: nah, I just put the -d before the start
<pitti> jibel: as soon as IRC lets me go, I'll try this
<pitti> jibel: awesome!
<pitti> jibel: that works really nicely
<pitti> jibel: one question, why does it use bsdtar and unsquashfs instead of simply loop-mounting the iso? is that because of the loop device leaks?
<pitti> jibel: I have an idea about that (but will try tomorrow)
<pitti> that would avoid having to copy the .squashfs file to /var/cache/otto/
<jibel> pitti, good to know :) yes, it's to avoid loop-mounting the files not really the device leak, essentially a matter of taste
<pitti> especially on smaller/slower devices (like the n7), copying the extra .8 GB around is noticeable
<pitti> so I'm wondering if (recursive) loop-mounting would be bad in any way
<pitti> jibel: but anyway, details (for tomorrow)
<pitti> jibel: it's magic!
<pitti> I even see plymouth
<jibel> pitti, added you to https://launchpad.net/~otto-dev if you want push fixes during the night ;)
<pitti> shutdown doesn't work in multiiple ways, but again, details
<pitti> jibel: well, I think I'll go for MPs at first
<pitti> jibel: I'm somewhat allergic to running commands through shell (subprocess.getstatusoutput and the like), but I don't want to trample over your code
<pitti> jibel: so, big thanks for this, this is a really nice and quick way to test something on an iso with full hw access
 * pitti donne une accolade à jibel
 * jibel donne en retour une accolade à pitti :)
<jibel> pitti, glad you like it, but again it's only a couple of days of coding so any improvement is welcome
<pitti> jibel: would you like me to investigate the double loop-mount approach, or is that something you already tried and rejected?
<jibel> pitti, of course you can, I'm on the customization of the target container and tomorrow I'll be working on collecting log files during a run
<pitti> jibel: great, so I'll play around with that tomorrow morning, before UDS
 * pitti waves good night
<phillw> balloons: yay! we have a fix for Lubuntu Software Center :D
<balloons> woot
<phillw> yup, Jorg worked out the error (LSC worked fine when installed on xubuntu) and tracked it back from there. Fantastic work from a guy who came onto the lubuntu facebook account not more than 48 hours earlier to ask wht LSC was under threat :D
<phillw> elfy: by the way, if xubuntu want a low resource GUI for software center, LSC works fine... you may want to re-brand it though :D
<elfy> thanks for letting me know
<elfy> I think we started looking at that at one point - but then I went awol
<Noskcaj> phillw, you could always rename it "light software centre"
 * SergioMeneses is back
<phillw> elfy: stephen and his friend did a lot of work on getting up and running. But, as happens, they have moved on which left LSC facing being abandonware as my attempts to secure a competent python programmer failed. Then, at the last hour... one dropped by... You really cannot make this sort of story up, as no one would believe you :D
<elfy> :)
<phillw> Noskcaj: I'm sure that Julien would have no objections to that if xubuntu want to include it.
<phillw> two teams using it would increase the chances of always having an active maintainer (or two!).
<knome> phillw, i assume that would come with the maintaining burden..
<SergioMeneses> only two maintainer?
<phillw> knome: it would mean having someone familiar with python available should Jorg leave.
<knome> my brain converts that to maintaining burden
<phillw> knome: okies. I  was just a thought :)
<phillw> *It*
<knome> hihi, what a typo
<phillw> memo to self... do not try to type when pouring out a glass of wine :D
<knome> at the same time? wow... :)
<SergioMeneses> lol
<phillw> knome: anyways, the guy said it worked fine when installed in xubuntu, but not as default in lubuntu. That allowed him to track down the bug :D Have a look at it in xubuntu and see if it would fit in with your existing systems for installing / removing stuff via GUI without using synaptic package manager
<knome> well we're using USC right now
<knome> it's not perfect, but at least we're not maintaining it..
<phillw> knome: USC is pretty heavy on resources, too much so for lubuntu to use.
<knome> i see your point, and agree. i've purged USC myself..
<phillw> give LSC a try, you may even find it tollerable... I know we on here tend to use command line, but the users do not :D
<phillw> knome: btw, what games does xubuntu ship with as default?
<knome> phillw, not many... i can't name them, but look at the seed :)
<phillw> I do keep meaning to bookmark where the seeds are.... link, please? :)
<knome> i haven't got it bookmarked either  :P
<Noskcaj> phillw, soduko and minesweeper
<Noskcaj> maybe just minesweeper
<phillw> lol
<knome> both
<knome> and probably one more
<Noskcaj> knome, no, just those two.
<knome> okay
<knome> i remember we dropped some before we changed to a USB sized ISO to keep under the limit
<phillw> knome: so, lubuntu is once alone... the only flavour on a CD :/ It's getting lonely out here in space :D
<Noskcaj> phillw, netboot is still a cd sized image ;)
<Noskcaj> i'm off to school, bye
<phillw> knome: do you have a link to your meeting last night? I understand it was not help via vUDS
<knome> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/xubuntu-devel/2013-May/008904.html
<knome> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/xubuntu-devel/2013-May/008906.html
<knome> for yesterday and today
<phillw> thanks!
<phillw> balloons: when you get chance, I cannot add in http://pastebin.com/2Fs1FzFZ as a comment on http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qfy_GxKHL0M&feature=youtu.be ? Am I using the wrong link, should it be linked to http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1305/meeting/21754/community-s-lubuntu-work-items/ and if so, can people view the etherpad without having to sign up?
<knome> phillw, they can't, they need to be in the etherpad users group
<phillw> knome: hmm, is there a way to add a pastebin to a you-tube video?
<knome> phillw, i imagine you can always edit the description of the video if you're the posted
<knome> *poster
<knome> or you should be able to comment once you log in to youtube/google
<phillw> I can comment, but it refuses to allow me to add the link to pastebin area...
<knome> weird
<knome> how are you trying to add it?
<knome> as a html tag or just the address as plaintext?
<phillw> I have an you-tube account. I tried to add it as html
<knome> try as plaintext
<knome> i think youtube converts urls to links automatically
<phillw> knome: it seems I have cookie problem.... switching now to a REAL browser... Ffox. There are times when Chromium REALLY gets my goat up!
<knome> :)
<phillw> may the good Lord protect the team about to switch to chromium as their default... lubuntu are heading in the other direction now that FFox has been put on a diet!
<phillw> he he... launching FFox and using my gmail address caused it to request the 6 digit code sent to my mobile (cell) phone.... Gotta love the guys who look after my email account!
#ubuntu-quality 2013-05-16
<pitti> Good morning
<JoseeAntonioR> hello, pitti
<jibel> good morning
<JoseeAntonioR> hey, jibel
<jibel> morning JoseeAntonioR
<JoseeAntonioR> everything going good? :)
<jibel> yeah, life is good :)
<pitti> jibel: bonjour
<pitti> jibel: FYI, I pushed two rather obvious fixes to lp:otto this morning, to make it work at all again
<pitti> jibel: but I sent a MP for the loop mounting, as this is debatable
<pitti> jibel: btw, does shutting down the container work for you? I never get back to my production system afterwards, so I usually lxc-kill it (which works fine)
<jibel> pitti, thanks for the fixes
<jibel> pitti, when I shutdown the container vt7 freezes and I cannot change to another vt, is it what you're seing?
<pitti> jibel: I either get a completely black screen, or I see the container's VTx with "halt", and then Ctrl+Alt+Fn doesn't work any more
<pitti> I can only SysRq
<jibel> pitti, here just vt7 is dead, but if I restart the container or lightdm over sssh it's back
<jibel> *ssh
<pitti> jibel: I start otto from VT1 (and shut down lightdm before)
<jibel> pitti, I like your patch for the loop mounting. The idea behind the cache was to restart a test without specifying the image and reuse the same than previous run. But the loop mount offers much better performance, I'll merge it and just create a symlink to the image in the container directory then use it if it exists and -i is not specified.
<pitti> jibel: right, so we get the same effect
<smartboyhw> gema: Thanks! I will send them an email soon.
<gema> smartboyhw: no problem, pace yourself, no hurry
<gema> smartboyhw: I am giving you material for months :P
<gema> smartboyhw: thank your for such a thoughtful interview :)
<smartboyhw> gema: :P
<gema> smartboyhw: what do you think if vUDS? do you like it better than when we did the other one? (I mean being a remote attendee)
 * Noskcaj feels like he missed something
<gema> Noskcaj: are you attending UDS sessions?
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj: Nothing much
<Noskcaj> gema, no, i'm attending the xubuntu sessions though (they aren't proper vUDS)
<Noskcaj> 2000UTC is 6am for me
<gema> Noskcaj: uhhh, quite early
<Noskcaj> i make that time, but nothing before
<gema> Noskcaj: ack
<knome> xubuntu most probably isn't having a hangout today, just an irc meeting.
<knome> 20UTC is 11pm for me, and i'm more worried about my neighbours than my sleeping rhythm
<Noskcaj> knome, ok. the combination of terrible mic, sleeping family and me still being in bed made it hard for me to talk anyway
<mlankhorst> The autopkgtest documentation doesn't mention external testsuites, how should those be handled?
<pitti> mlankhorst: if they are packaged, just add a dependency on it in debian/tests/control
<pitti> mlankhorst: the mysql test does that
<pitti> jibel: so are both packages/unity.pkgs and packages/unity.pkgs.nodeps installed? and how do they relate to unity-ppa.repo, does it make sure that *.pkgs and *.pkgs.nodeps come from that PPA, or from "whereever apt thinks it should come from"?
<mlankhorst> pitti: well I can package xorg-integration-tests, do you mean adding a dependency to it in xorg-server, or xit?
<pitti> mlankhorst: no, not to the package, just to the test
<pitti> mlankhorst: debian/tests/control, not debian/control
<pitti> mlankhorst: it's best to package them; trying to download them in you test from some random web server doesn't sound like a good idea
<pitti> the DC has rather strict network restrictions
<mlankhorst> ok
<mlankhorst> what about root? I need to modprobe uinput for some
<smartboyhw> http://smartboyhw.tk/wordpress_smartboyhw/?p=60
<mlankhorst> pitti: what I meant is that it's a different source package too :)
<mlankhorst> so should I add a debian/tests to xorg-server, or to xit?
<mlankhorst> ideally it would be run from xit, since it sort of expects to be run from the source tree, without installing anything :)
<pitti> mlankhorst: to xorg-server would make slightly more sense as those tests will be triggered whenever any (transitive) dependency of xorg-server changes
<pitti> mlankhorst: xit won't ever be triggered by that
<mlankhorst> yeah but xit doesn't install anything :/
<mlankhorst> make check has to be run from inside xit's build tree for it to work correctly
<pitti> mlankhorst: can you make xit depend on xorg-server?
<pitti> then xit's tests would be triggered on xorg (and its dep) changes, so we'll get the same effect
<pitti> and I guess that's actually necessary, as you need to test the installed X.org server
<mlankhorst> sure that would be fine
<thomi> balloons: so, I'm not sure how much of the autopilot session you were able to grok, but our plans are to support raring, saucy ONLY for autopilot 1.3.  I'm assuming this works fine with community QA people, now that raring is released?
<balloons> thomi, yes that does sound fine.. anyone else idling here is free to comment of course
<balloons> but everyone wanting to help test is going to be running saucy at some point.. and likely raring on there 'stable' box
<balloons> those with precise have already made vm's to help out with autopilot stuff
<balloons> and it works fine in there :-)
<thomi> sweet
<thomi> well, that's one work item knocked off the list.
<thomi> Hello #ubuntu-quality. As part of the new autopilot changes, all the autopilot devs will hang out in #ubuntu-autopilot. If you have autopilot questions, that's the correct place to ask them
<thomi> so come join us!
<SergioMeneses> hi everybody
<SergioMeneses> balloons, around?
<balloons> SergioMeneses, closing plenary
<SergioMeneses> balloons, ok see you later
<balloons> SergioMeneses,  :-) you can watch if you wish
 * elfy forgot 
<SergioMeneses> balloons, ofcourse! I'm opening my browser
<balloons> hehe.. I'll be giving a qa summary
<balloons> might be useful :-p
<balloons> i'll post it too, fingers crossed
<SergioMeneses> balloons, sounds really nice
<SergioMeneses> balloons, do you have the link to your session?
<balloons> SergioMeneses, my session? we had several.. 3
<balloons> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1305/meeting/21716/community-s-quality-userstory/
<balloons> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1305/meeting/21714/community-s-quality-coverage/
<balloons> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1305/meeting/21713/community-s-quality-growth/
<josepht> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1305/meeting/21823/closing-plenary/
<SergioMeneses> balloons, perfect! thanks
 * balloons waves at phillw 
<elfy> phillw: had no reply from scott - so will be going ahead shortly with that thread, I can add him in later if necessary
<elfy> shall not be a particularly detailed thing - more a call to arms :)
<phillw> elfy: thanks :)
<balloons> whew.. ok, so vUDS is complete
<SergioMeneses> balloons, \o/
<SergioMeneses> phillw, what happen about the lubuntu software centre?
<phillw> SergioMeneses: there is a patch :) Julien is going to get it into saucy to check it is okay and then maybe get an SRU raised as it has been broken for a while.
<phillw> the patch works fine on my 13.04 :D
<SergioMeneses> phillw, perfect
<SergioMeneses> maybe you can send this information to our mailing list
<SergioMeneses> balloons, this guide still working http://askubuntu.com/questions/233219/how-do-i-contribute-an-autopilot-test ?
<balloons> SergioMeneses, more or less :-)
<SergioMeneses> balloons, I am running autopilot on ubuntu12.10 and the command: autopilot list unity, send me this error
<SergioMeneses> ImportError: No module named unity
<phillw> SergioMeneses: the details (and the patch) are on bug 1078820 I've emailed the lubuntu-qa team about it, but it is not yet passed as ready for 'full' release.
<ubot5> bug 1078820 in lubuntu-software-center (Ubuntu) "The lubuntu software centre is not showing any other software execpt the ones already installed on my computer." [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1078820
<SergioMeneses> balloons, solved! dont worry, my bad
<balloons> SergioMeneses, ahh
<SergioMeneses> balloons, but it sends a lot of errors
<balloons> SergioMeneses, autopilot is covered on this page: http://www.darkreading.com/monitoring/google-uses-reputation-to-detect-malicio/240152413
<balloons> lol.
<balloons> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/ContributingTestcases
<balloons> specifically, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/ContributingTestcases/Autopilot
<balloons> We could probably clean that area up though..
<balloons> ok, so your running on quantal tho right?>
<balloons> quantal is no good for autopilot
<SergioMeneses> I will update it
<balloons> specifically autopilot 1.3 won't run on it
<balloons> we JUST talked about this today :-)
<balloons> lol.. yes, raring or saucy is your best bet
<balloons> SergioMeneses, but if you find any issues, let me know.. I will update it
<SergioMeneses> balloons, I'm trying with raring in this moment
<SergioMeneses> if I find something wrong I'll tell you
<balloons> SergioMeneses, great... should work fine
<balloons> remember Letzoaf is also an expert at this :-)
<SergioMeneses> I hope so!
<SergioMeneses> balloons, none test works
<balloons> SergioMeneses, so it worked or it didn't work?
<SergioMeneses> balloons, it didnt work
<SergioMeneses> I got the last version and I'm running raring
<balloons> ok, so autopilot list unity
<balloons> honestly, branching stuff from our project is more useful/interesting
<balloons> bzr branch lp:ubuntu-autopilot-tests
<SergioMeneses> balloons, there are 501
<balloons> SergioMeneses, I'm confused.. what do you mean?
<balloons> in raring, with autopilot installed you should be able to checkout and run our tests
<SergioMeneses> lol
<SergioMeneses> my desktop was crazy
<balloons> or the unity tests
<balloons> lol.. so it worked? :-)
<SergioMeneses> balloons, I got the branch and run: $ autopilot list helloworld
<balloons> nice!
<SergioMeneses> and plop... no screen
<SergioMeneses> balloons, it doesnt work... I mean testcases doesnt run, send error
<balloons> SergioMeneses, ahh what error.
<balloons> I will say, english locale is needed for pretty much everything
<balloons> they'll run without it, but will fail to run successfully
<balloons> as most of the time, we're looking for english labels, etc
<SergioMeneses> balloons, look http://paste.ubuntu.com/5672215/
<SergioMeneses> balloons, oh
<SergioMeneses> let me try
<balloons> ahh.. ok, so it's running fine
<balloons> tests are just failing
<balloons> I mean, that's good.. lol
<SergioMeneses> o0
<SergioMeneses> but it doesnt work
<balloons> bad the tests fail, but good in that it's working :-)
<SergioMeneses> balloons, let me check the language
<SergioMeneses> because tests arent working
<balloons> ahh.. some of the tests will fail at certain points
<balloons> the unity stuff I've no idea
<balloons> it's not important as the unity team runs and maintains those
<balloons> try running our firefox test
<balloons> that should work
<SergioMeneses> balloons, and for run our own tests?
<SergioMeneses> balloons, and how  ca I do it?
<SergioMeneses> I get the branch ...so
<SergioMeneses> http://www.theorangenotebook.com/2012/11/getting-started-with-autopilot.html
<Noskcaj> phillw, we are discussing adding LSC to xubuntu. come over to #xubuntu-devel
<balloons> SergioMeneses, sure.. let's go through it
<SergioMeneses> balloons, I have the folderubuntu-autopilot-tests
<balloons> SergioMeneses, one sec
<SergioMeneses> relog
<balloons> bah.. lost SergioMeneses :-(
<elfy> no you haven't balloons
<SergioMeneses> I'm back
<elfy> see :p
<balloons> yea!
<balloons> he's back
<SergioMeneses> me?
<SergioMeneses> balloons, look http://paste.ubuntu.com/5672279/
<balloons> yes you :-)
<balloons> do an ls from that paste SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> balloons, -> debian     setup.py        ubuntu_autopilot_tests
<balloons> SergioMeneses, cd into ubuntu_autopilot_tests
<balloons> then your command will work
<balloons> if you ls that, you'll see all the testcases
<SergioMeneses> balloons, kk
<SergioMeneses> balloons, here ~/ubuntu-autopilot-tests/ubuntu_autopilot_tests/helloworld$
<SergioMeneses> ???
<balloons> from here: ~/ubuntu-autopilot-tests/ubuntu_autopilot_tests/
<SergioMeneses> kk
<balloons> the testsuite is the folder name
<balloons> that's how autopilot will search
<balloons> so you have to be one directory above the testsuite folder
<SergioMeneses> nice
<SergioMeneses> beautiful :)
<SergioMeneses> balloons, it works!
<SergioMeneses> helloworld tests
<balloons> :-)
<SergioMeneses> but gedit tests dont
<balloons> so not everything in there will work perfectly, but they all should run
<SergioMeneses> balloons, thanks for your time :D
<balloons> SergioMeneses, ty :-) we'll be playing with these testcases again very soon
<balloons> so have at it
<balloons> :-)
<SergioMeneses> balloons, jejeje it was a nice run
#ubuntu-quality 2013-05-17
<smartboyhw> balloons: Have you slept yet?
<balloons> smartboyhw, sleeping now.. good night
<smartboyhw> balloons: Good night! :P
<jibel> good morning
<jibel> pitti, you were right about loop devices, I created 1000 yesterday without problems, I don't know why I had this limit in mind, maybe linux 1.2.x times ... :)
<pitti> jibel: with /dev/loop-control?
<pitti> jibel: as I tried with mount -o loop, and that indeed doesn't seem to request new loop devices if the existing ones run out
<jibel> pitti, with mknod
<pitti> ah, that works, too :)
<pitti> my hope is that a less ancient util-linux will actually ask loop-control for more by itself
<jibel> didrocks, I moving prepare_fs from the pre-mount hook to a pre-start hook, then will unmount manually in a post-stop hook, see if it fixes the umount issue
<didrocks> jibel: oh, nice idea!
<didrocks> I'll be able to confirm if needed
 * didrocks continues on the archive thingy
<jibel> didrocks, pitti I fixed the loop devices leak in otto by moving all the mounts to a pre-start script and unmounting in a post-stop
<didrocks> jibel: oh
<didrocks> jibel: I have a post-stop as well
<jibel> furthermount I use umount.aufs instead of umount to fix a problem with permanent links between the delta and the rootfs after the umountr
<didrocks> jibel: please push so that I reconcile :p
<jibel> didrocks, np, it is just a function
<didrocks> jibel: ok, I handled the copy of those scripts in a better way as well
<didrocks> I'm archive, finish testing the restore now ;)
<didrocks> archiving*
<jibel> didrocks, oh, and now lxc-start works without pre-mounting the iso
<didrocks> jibel: excellent!
<jibel> didrocks, r59
<didrocks> jibel: ok, reconciling with this :)
<jibel> didrocks, I dropped all the checks that verifies a squashfs exists on the iso, and they should be moved to the pre-start scripts
<didrocks> jibel: hum, maybe my merge will be hard then :p
 * didrocks tries
<pitti> jibel: rock!
<pitti> jibel: that gets rid of the atexit lazy unmount, too?
<jibel> pitti, yes
<pitti> really nice
<pitti> jibel: so in general, we want to push as many smarts as possible into the pre/post-mount script, right?
<pitti> as there they have the potential for getting partial upstream adoption
<didrocks> jibel: instead of you redoing iso_mount="/run/otto/iso/$(echo $IMAGE | tr '/' '_')" which double the logic, mind if I put that as a parameter?
<jibel> pitti, I think so, we should stay as close as possible of native lxc commands, what do you think?
<jibel> didrocks, go
<pitti> jibel: yes, my feeling as well
<pitti> didrocks: ah, I used that tr (in python, formerly) to allow running several instances in parallel and still knowing which image is which
<didrocks> pitti: sure, that's fine, it's just the logic is in two places now :) otto and the post-stop script
<didrocks> I'm passing it as a parameter to post-stop
<pitti> didrocks: perhaps we should move the mount point into the /var/lib/lxc/<container> directory?
<pitti> and call it /iso
<pitti> that's even more clear, and it doesn't need parameterization
<pitti> similarly to /squashfs
<pitti> why didn't I think of this yesterday..
<didrocks> pitti: but we'll be able to mount the same iso in two containers?
<pitti> sure
<pitti> you can loop-mount an image as many times as you like
<didrocks> pitti: ok, let me first get back and reconcicle with jibel last changes
<didrocks> let's see afterward to mount within the container
<pitti> the "mountpoint" check was just to avoid mounting an iso over the same mount point twice (it's possible, but might lead to refcount issues0
<pitti> but /var/lib/lxc/container/iso seems more elegant to me
<didrocks> jibel: argh, you failed me
<didrocks> jibel: as you mount now in pre-mount…
<didrocks> I can't get access to the iso infos
<didrocks> so all my consistency check is not possible :/
<didrocks> (like if you want to keep the delta, and so on…)
<pitti> ah, good point
<didrocks> jibel just removed my 2 last hours of work :p
<jibel> didrocks, you just need to extract .disk/info from the iso isn't it ?
<jibel> didrocks, alternatively, you can mount in otto and check in the pre-start if it's already mounted
<didrocks> .disk/info, README.diskdefines and the dist directory
<jibel> this way you can keep the logic in otto and lxc-start will still work
<didrocks> jibel: let's do this
<jibel> didrocks, I found the problem with autopilot and zeitgeist
<jibel> didrocks, .local mode is set to 600
<jibel> didrocks, I think it's because it exists on the ISO, so we need to override it
<didrocks> jibel: ah… makes sense
<didrocks> jibel: hum, I wonder if my bzr rebase didn't failed on some on your file
<didrocks> like I don't see the pre-start.sh
<didrocks> hum, there is none…
<didrocks> (on trunk)
 * didrocks digs where mounting the iso is
<jibel> didrocks, r60
<didrocks> jibel: ok, I was at r59 :p
<jibel> You'd see it if I added it
<didrocks> I need to rerebase
<jibel> didrocks, did you add support for proxies and custom uris in sources.list ?
<didrocks> jibel: not yet
<didrocks> jibel: I'm fighting to get something working again, it's weird, I'm mounting in otto, but then, it seems pre-start sees it as unmounted and can't mount it again…
<didrocks> ah, was a transient issue it seems (like it happens sometimes if I don't reboot)
<didrocks> no, after a manual run, of lxc-start, it's failing
 * didrocks should have pushed first :p
<jibel> didrocks, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lxc/+bug/1181136
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1181136 in lxc (Ubuntu) "Empty log file when a container is started with the API" [Undecided,New]
<jibel> didrocks, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5673638/
<didrocks> pitti: ok, FYI, apparmor was the guilty one from our discussion :)
<didrocks> pitti: pushed, if you use otto, you should be able to save/restore old run
<didrocks> (also, check for image consistency is done)
<pitti> didrocks: oh, which discussion?
<didrocks> pitti: was that discussion above about mounting not working ^
<pitti> didrocks: nice!
<pitti> oh, that
<jibel> didrocks, finally on the host: sudo ln -s /etc/apparmor.d/usr.bin.lxc-start /etc/apparmor.d/disable/; sudo /etc/init.d/apparmor reload
<didrocks> jibel: ok, we need to write that in a procedure :)
<elfy> phillw: posted and stuck it now
<smartboyhw> elfy: Did I miss anything?
<phillw> elfy: thanks!
<chrisccoulson> jibel, you seen these firefox failures in saucy?
<chrisccoulson> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/saucy-adt-firefox/26/ARCH=i386,label=adt/
<chrisccoulson> not sure what is going on with that one
<chrisccoulson> also, https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/saucy-adt-firefox/23/ARCH=i386,label=adt/ looks like it's using the source package from proposed, but the old binaries in the release pocket
<chrisccoulson> oh, actually
<jibel> chrisccoulson, yes I have seen that failure for lot of different packages yesterday, it doesn't really make sense to me.
<chrisccoulson> actually, the second failure makes sense now. it actually wasn't published in proposed when that ran
<chrisccoulson> which you already know about :)
<chrisccoulson> jibel, did you see my last few comments in #ubuntu-desktop? it seems seb uploaded a broken fontconfig which caused a lot of firefox tests to fail
<chrisccoulson> which is good ;)
<elfy> smartboyhw: not that I know of
<jibel> chrisccoulson, hm, this is possible only for PPAs, for -proposed we really start the test when the binary hits the archive. That's really weird.
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that is a bit weird
<jibel> chrisccoulson, yeah, it's great when tests find bugs :)
<chrisccoulson> but the second error is definitely due to running the test scripts from the new source with the old binaries
<chrisccoulson> as it's showing a file missing that was only introduced in to the latest upload
<balloons> xnox, are you still about?
#ubuntu-quality 2013-05-18
<kotux> Hi, can somebody on 13.10 confirm this bug?
<kotux> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/1181442
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1181442 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "gnome-control-center reads 'Ubuntu 13.04'u" [Undecided,New]
<phillw> kotux: I'm sure it will be picked up, 13.10 os still at pre-alpha and the release team are still working on string changes.
<kotux> phillw: I'm sure, though I would like to try fixing the bug myself, to get the feel of development.
<kotux> Do I have to consult the team first?
<phillw> kotux: we are the qa / testing side. Can I suggest that you wait until Tuesday to chase it  up. The release team, as with others, have had a busy time with vUDS. The bug for a string is not really important, as we know we are still using 13.04 stuff :)
<kotux> ok then, thanks
<knome> kotux, generally it's better to focus on either the latest LTS or latest development release
<kotux> knome, I am running saucy.
<knome> (you were asking about 13.04 docs bugs)
<kotux> actually, what I was saying was that on gnome-control-center (search 'Details' on unity), the app reads '13.04' on saucy
<knome> oh. :)
<kotux> I know the fix would be trivial, but I just want to give it a shot.
<knome> go ahead :)
<knome> sounds like a good starting point
<phillw> knome: btw, Julien has not shouted me down on LSC.. I'm guessing he is also working out getting the fix into 13.10 so that it can be SRU'd.... This is not an easy task!
<knome> :)
<kotux> phillw, what's LSC and SRU?
<knome> lubuntu software center, stable release update
<kotux> cool, thanks
<phillw> kotux: LSC is a light version of software center, it had a major bug which we are confident has been resolved.
<kotux> my, it's quite a task.
<kotux> phillw, you know actually, I have a separate lubuntu machine.
<kotux> It's on a netbook; perhaps, I could help test with it.
<phillw> kotux: if the patch for LSC is accepted, it then has to be appraised via QA / Testing to be allowed to be put onto earlier releases.
<kotux> oh, ok.
<phillw> LSC has been broken for a while, so provided that the new one works in 13.10, it will be tested. As the patch already works in 13.04 I do not see a major problem to have it SRU'd
<phillw> kotux: nice and easy.... does LSC work on lubuntu machine?
<kotux> phillw: the lubuntu netbook is not on daily build just yet
<phillw> kotux: lubuntu do not have a netbook release?
<phillw> kotux: have you checked as to if lubuntu are going to do a netbook release? It would
<phillw> be news for me
<phillw> kotux: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/270/builds seems to say that lubuntu are not.
<kotux> phillw, I think I'm running lubuntu desktop
<kotux> What's the difference between desktop and alternate?
<JoseeAntonioR> kotux: that the alternate ISO doesn't run the graphical installer :)
<kotux> JoseeAntonioR, oh ok.  Which iso is preferable for the netbook?
<Noskcaj> kotux, alternate, because it uses less RM
<Noskcaj> *RAM
<JoseeAntonioR> kotux: yep, ask Noskcaj says, but really depends on your graphical needs
<kotux> I can tolerate a lack of graphics
<Noskcaj> kotux, and it's only for the install, after that, everything is the same
<kotux> Because computing with bash feels extremely rewarding :D
<JoseeAntonioR> kotux: once the insall is done, you will have a graphic environment, note that
<Noskcaj> does this work?
<kotux> oh ok
<Noskcaj> !alternate
<ubot5> The alternate CD has been discontinued for the main Ubuntu distro, please use and report any bugs in the !LiveCD
<Noskcaj> damit ubot5
<kotux> haha
<kotux> where can I find info on installing with alternate cd?
<Noskcaj> not for lubuntu or mini.iso
<Noskcaj> the testcase for it, or a link i'm trying to find
<JoseeAntonioR> Noskcaj: maybe you can create a channel-specific one for ubuntu-quality
<Noskcaj> JoseeAntonioR, i don't know how to do that. i'll ask balloons or phillw  some time
<JoseeAntonioR> Noskcaj: if you give me the factoid contents, I can submit the request for you right now
<Noskcaj> JoseeAntonioR, it's the same on the lubuntu channels, and probably all channels, i'll make a factoid now
<JoseeAntonioR> sure :)
 * kotux wants to know what 'factoid' is
<Noskcaj> kotux, a thing a ubot knows
<Noskcaj> JoseeAntonioR: The alternate CD has been discontinued for the main Ubuntu distro, if you need the alternate installer, please use either lubuntu alternate or netboot
<Noskcaj> kotux, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/DocumentationHelp/AlternateInstall is the other link you might want
<JoseeAntonioR> Noskcaj: uh, but that suggests to not use the ubuntu livecd, which the current factoid is
<kotux> by alternate, I was talking about lubuntu alternate.
<JoseeAntonioR> I think we can leave it like that for now
<kotux> Noskcaj, thanks
<JoseeAntonioR> kotux: yep, works the same. no graphical interface for install, but a full interface after that
<Noskcaj> JoseeAntonioR, ok
<smartboyhw> Hey SergioMeneses!
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, hey!
<kotux> good morning smartboyhw and SergioMeneses
<smartboyhw> Hello kotux!
<kotux> smartboyhw, what's coming up for QA?
<smartboyhw> kotux: Cadence weeks? Promotion?
<SergioMeneses> hey kotux
<smartboyhw> kotux: Ask balloons for more details:P
<SergioMeneses> kotux, Cadence weeks are coming!!!!
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, ↑↑↑
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses: :)
<SergioMeneses> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Cadence/Saucy
<kotux> no definite dates just yet. In the meantime, what is there to do?
<smartboyhw> kotux: Autopilot?
<kotux> I tried to work on a testcase long time ago, but I failed to do anything significant with it. :(
<SergioMeneses> kotux, daily isos are working, maybe you want to test it
<SergioMeneses> kotux, work on testcases? like write one?
<kotux> SergioMeneses, yeah.
<kotux> Just a matter of lack of confidence and trepidation at the documentation.
<SergioMeneses> kotux, and what was your problem?
<SergioMeneses> you can fin all information here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/ContributingTestcases/
<kotux> Ok, thanks.
<kotux> About daily isos, I am on Saucy with my main computer and I plan to put lubuntu daily on my netbook
<SergioMeneses> kotux, nice
<SergioMeneses> and you can try another isos using Vbox or testdrive
<kotux> SergioMeneses, how often do you test?
<kotux> Before a cadence week comes around?
<kotux> hey smartboyhw_ , are you still around?
<smartboyhw_> kotux: Yes
<kotux> ok
 * kotux will be back momentarily.  Needs to reboot.
#ubuntu-quality 2013-05-19
<smartboyhw> Hey Noskcaj
<Noskcaj> hello smartboyhw
<Noskcaj> i was online the whole time
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj: Can you seriously try to contact the two Testdrive developers and tell them to do the merges?
<Noskcaj> i'll try again.
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj: Thanks!
<Noskcaj> the email is sent, i'll let you know when they respond. We really need someone else to get merge privileges.
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj: +1
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses!!!
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, morning! jeje whats up?
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses: Biology?
<smartboyhw> …
<SergioMeneses> lol
<Noskcaj> why do edubuntu and studio still show up as "DVD" even though nearly all distros are above cd size?
#ubuntu-quality 2014-05-12
<pitti> Good morning
<davmor2> Morning all
<jibel> pitti, I commented your comments on https://code.launchpad.net/~jibel/britney/fix_missing_results/+merge/218467
<pitti> jibel: merci
<pitti> jibel: btw, I mailed utlemming about the out-of-date utopic images
<pitti> jibel: until these are fixed, we should run the utopic-setup-testbed job manually every day
<pitti> jibel: on Saturday the initial dist-upgrade took like 20 minutes (new kernel, lots of other base system updates)
<jibel> pitti, I'll change the trigger to be cron-based instead of triggering jobs manually
<pitti> jibel: or that, thanks
<jibel> pitti, set to every day at 4:41 UTC
<pitti> jibel: thanks, that's well before the DKMS flood
<jibel> pitti, thanks for the review
<pitti> jibel: ah, what was wrong with linux/i386 this time?
<jibel> pitti, this test won't pass on albali, it always times out after 12h
<pitti> jibel: ah, I think we don't actually use $VCPU
<pitti> that would presumably help a lot for linux
<pitti> jibel: I'll add that to autopkgtest and a-p-t
<jibel> pitti, that's probably it, I couldn't figure what changed apart the kernel itself
<pitti> jibel: both done and rolled out; I think I'll kill the running linux and re-start it?
<jibel> pitti, yes please
<jibel> pitti, how many vcpus did you set?
<pitti> jibel: I didn't change ./etc/adt.d/linux, it uses 4
<pitti> jibel: want to bump to 6?
<jibel> ok
<pitti> but that wasn't honored up to now
<jibel> that's fine, lets start with 4
<pitti> ack
<pitti> jibel: hm, do you have an idea what http://d-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/utopic-adt-linux/ARCH=i386,label=adt/32/console is?
<pitti> jibel: albali has a load of 13, i. e. just I/O contentino?
<pitti> ah, apport is collecting the qemu crash
<jibel> pitti, maybe, I've never seen that before
<pitti> I've seen it two or 3 times, qemu crash
<pitti> jibel: ok, both running now
<om26er> robotfuel, yo mind joining #ubuntu-app-devel please
<robotfuel> om26er: omw
<elopio> balloons or alesage: can you please review https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/reminders-app/autopilot-add_notebook/+merge/219237 ?
<alesage> elopio will have a look
<elopio> balloons: I have another online accounts problem.
<balloons> elopio, oh?
<elopio> maybe you have any idea of what's going on.
<elopio> we patch the home, and then we add an evernote account to that home. That works fine.
<elopio> but if we are running another test, we patch the home with a different tmp directory and try to add an evernote account to that new home.
<elopio> the problem is that the account is added to the temp dir of the other test.
<elopio> should I kill something between tests so online accounts gets the new HOME ?
<balloons> hmm.. sounds like something is a little off
<balloons> but I think I understand
<balloons> elopio, ohh.. are you using the self.home_dir?
<elopio> balloons: yes, I added that so I could patch the home before setup.
<balloons> is it being updated properly?
<elopio> balloons: yes, os.environ shows the right dir.
<elopio> but HOME=/tmp/dir account-console list
<elopio> HOME=/tmp/previousdir accounts-console list
<elopio> shows the one I expected to be created on the new test.
<elopio> somewhere it's keeping the old dir
#ubuntu-quality 2014-05-13
<pitti> Good morning
<pitti> jibel: so ATM we only need the run-adt-test bits for the dkms tests? or for something else, too?
<pitti> I suppose we could move the trusty tests to adt-virt-qemu at some point
<jibel> pitti, we only need the VMs created by auto-package-testing for dkms. I'll port it to use the same VMs than autopkgtest then we can drop auto-package-testing.
<jibel> pitti, I think we can already move trusty tests to adt-virt-qemu
<pitti> jibel: I suppose the dkms tests actually do modprobe-y stuff, so they really need QEMU?
<pitti> jibel: right, want me to do that? (trusty autopkgtest)
<jibel> pitti, yes, they must run in qemu to load the kernel under test
<pitti> so for trusty, we need to update the trusty-setup-testbed job
<pitti> but if jobs usually reconfigure themselves from the latest template in lp:a-p-t, what does currently keep them from doing that and using adt-virt-qemu?
<pitti> oh, no britney I figure
<pitti> things like http://d-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/trusty-adt-deja-dup/160/ were triggered manually
<pitti> so we'd need to find a way to reconfigure all the trusty jobs
<pitti> or use your "synthetic request" trick to poke (and run) them all
<jibel> pitti, 2 options: resubmit everything or reconfigure with a script
<pitti> jibel: but oh well, let's not rush this; if everything goes well, the jenkins-free solution will be around in a few months, and then this becomes obsolete
<jibel> pitti, I updated trusty-setup-testbed to provision new style VMs
<pitti> jibel: we still need the old-style ones as well for trusty-DKMS, right?
<pitti> I suppose again on just one worker
<jibel> pitti, yes on wanz only
<pitti> how often do we run the ones on trusty?
<pitti> I guess once a week or so would suffice for stables?
<jibel> pitti, when there is a new image ie every day
<davmor2> Morning all
<jibel> pitti, I found one of the problem with the reconciliation. It's because not all the binaries built from a source package are installed so not all the requested dependencies listed in the state file are listed in *-packages files
<jibel> For example one of the binary built from matplotlib is python-matplotlib-doc which depends on libjs-jquery. So libjs-jquery is in the list of dependencies of the state file.
<jibel> But -doc is not installed during the test, this dependency is not pulled and doesn't appear in any -package file.
<jibel> Previously we generated the list of candidates for all the binaries of the package under test even if they were not installed.
<pitti> jibel: ah, so in the scenario above this essentially means that we don't have a test for python-matplotlib-doc
<jibel> pitti, yes
<pitti> jibel: should we build this package/version thing as a separate output list in autopkgtest then, or can we interpret the result above as "no test for libjs-jquery reverse deps"?
<jibel> pitti, if we interpret as 'no test for libjs-jquery' it'd mean that the result is undefined and we cannot decide whether to promote the package or not. OTOH if we build this pkg/vers as a separate output but the package is not really installed we'll promote the reverse deps without any test of this dep.
<pitti> jibel: but it seems so far we also just did the latter case, i. e. record the version of all binaries although they haven't actually been tested?
<jibel> pitti, exactly.
<pitti> why undefined? it's result shouldn't have any effect on the overall result, i. e. either "PASS" or more clearly "SKIP" or "N/A"
<pitti> jibel: so using testpkg-version isn't enough for this as sometimes binaries are lagging behind or even have a different version than the source, right?
<jibel> pitti, undefined because the reverse dep might be uninstallable for example or not working with this particular dependency
<jibel> right
<pitti> jibel: so how did we catch this in the old system? (we didn't, right?)
<jibel> pitti, we didn't, the new way of doing things is just revealing a problem that always existed
<jibel> pitti, we can probably report the result as 'N/A' when the dependency is not installed and add it to the list of valid states for promotion
<pitti> jibel: ok, so I understood that right; so it would have the same effect as calling it "PASS", just more clearly
<jibel> this way we won't block promotion if not all the binaries are tested and it will be visible in excuses and won't put it under the carpet
<pitti> sounds great
<jibel> in summary, an upload of libjs-jquery will trigger a test of matplotlib, libjs-jquery won't be in any *-package and test marked as 'N/A', and in excuses we'll see libjs-jquery/matplotlib/N-A/Valid Candidate
<pitti> *nod*; and in the past we had python-matplotlib-doc's version in matplotlib's .result file and thus considered that as PASS
<pitti> (or FAIL if it actually failed)
 * pitti kicks back more tests which failed due to qemu crashes
<pitti> I can see these poor worker and their HDDs nodes sweat like mad :)
<pitti> err, "worker nodes and their HDDs"
<pitti> *nnng* hash sum mismatch
<elopio> rhuddie or alesage: I need a review here, please:
<elopio> https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/ubuntu-autopilot-tests/initctl_env_from_toolkit/+merge/219384
<rhuddie> elopio, I'll take a look
<elopio> thanks.
<elopio> davmor2: mi camera is not working. I touch the capture button and nothing happens.
<elopio> have you seen that?
<davmor2> elopio: nope works fine here
<elopio> :(
<elopio> I'll report a bug and ask on the mailing list.
<elfy> balloons: what testing gets done by ubuntu for assistive tech? we've got a hanging chad in our settings testcase to test it for some reason - but I'd like to know if it get's a test anywhere at all - eg autopilot
<balloons> elfy, assistive tech afaik is manual test only
<elfy> balloons: mmk - can't see it on any of the ubuntu tests
<balloons> elfy, we have a screen reader install test. Beyond that, what are you asking about?
<balloons> I did that test this last cycle as well, it's a bit better than before :-)
<elfy> sticky keys - that type of thing
<elfy> balloons: I've still got that image testcase bug in my head - not forgotten it
<elfy> I've just got to make sure all our manual tests are ok first
<elopio> robotfuel: are you helping renato with update of the tests to the new design?
<robotfuel> elopio: he was still using the page object pattern the last time I looked. he accidently overwrote his ContactListPage.
<elopio> robotfuel: I'm just wondering if I should offer him my help, or you were already working with him.
<elopio> robotfuel: we are talking about a hacking session on malta where we update the tests with the devs.
<elopio> it seems renato is the only one that started earlier.
<robotfuel> He was all set the last time I checked, but I should follow up.
<elopio> robotfuel: ok. Tell me if you are already too busy, I might be able to spare some time.
<robotfuel> elopio: yes I am working on the address-book-app flakyness if you want to follow up that would be good.
<robotfuel> elopio: was he still asking for help?
<elopio> robotfuel: no, I haven't talked to him.
<elopio> this was a discussion with bfiller where he said renato has already started.
<renato> hi bfiller
<bfiller> renato: had a discussion with elopio and QA today about making sure we use the new SDK emulators when reworking our address book tests
<bfiller> renato: I know you've made progress here, thought we could work on it with QA next week
<renato> bfiller, yes I am using the new emulators, for the headers
<bfiller> renato: ok good
<bfiller> that's what I thought
<bfiller> renato: are we using any other custom emulators or is everything from sdk enulatores?
<elopio> renato: yes, just wanted to tell you that if you need help, robotfuel and I can give a hand.
<renato> elopio, robotfuel, this is my MR https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/address-book-app/new-header/+merge/218437
<renato> elopio, robotfuel, the only problem now is that jenkins is not upgrading the SDK package before run the tests
<renato> but fginther is trying to fix that
<renato> bfiller, we have some specific emulators for address-book-app
<elopio> I need to renew my driving license.
 * elopio will be back.
<elopio> I changed my mind.
 * elopio stays.
#ubuntu-quality 2014-05-14
<pitti> Good morning
<jibel> pitti, is it possible to collect arbitrary test artifacts with the qemu driver of autopkgtest?
<pitti> jibel: yes, that's not dependent on the virt-server
<pitti> jibel: tests can just put stuff into $ADT_ARTIFACTS
<jibel> pitti, simple, thanks!
<pitti> jibel: they will appear in <output-dir>/artifacts/
<jibel> pitti, does it keep the directory structure?
<pitti> jibel: but I'm not sure whether we actually publish them in jenkins
<pitti> jibel: yes; it makes no assumptions about what's in there
<jibel> pitti, that's fine it's for firefox PPA and that's custom jobs.
<jibel> I'll adjust the locations as needed
<jibel> last on my list, after this one I think all the automated tests we have are running on utopic
<pitti> \o/
<jibel> upgrades are all green, ubiquuty is getting greener. that's a good start until people start landing new features :)
<balloons> DanChapman, about?
<DanChapman> balloons: Heya mate how's it going?
<balloons> DanChapman, hey, going well. Been a bit since we spoke, I trust everything is well.
<DanChapman> balloons: yes everything is going good. Been rather busy with work on the trojita email client, but it's good fun. :-)
<balloons> so, I was looking for your old automating ubiquity with autopilot video and can't find it. I remember something about youtube removing the video (and indeed the old link I have is dead). Is it somewhere now?.
<DanChapman> ahh yes my blog is down atm it was on there i believe, i'll see if i still have it kicking about
<DanChapman> balloons: i will have a vimeo link to one of the videos for you in 40 minutes.
<balloons> DanChapman, heh :-) Awesome. Glad to hear you are enjoying trojita. We just got an automated builder for it going
<balloons> I'll have to give it another play and see how far it's come along
<DanChapman> balloons: I still hav played with the one in the ppa, You will probably see more features early next week as there is some large features going through review at the moment, mostly SMTP/Message composer parts.
<DanChapman> still havn't
 * DanChapman tries out the ppa version
<elfy> hi    DanChapman balloons
<DanChapman> good evening elfy :-)
 * balloons waves to elfy 
<DanChapman> balloons: http://vimeo.com/95295326 it's not the original but it's the only one i could find without having to record a new one ;-p
<pleia2> pitti: updated the fridge calendar to reflect 16:00 UTC timing of TB meeting on fridge (for future reference, fridge calendar admins hang out in #ubuntu-news)
 * elfy takes note of that useful snippet of information ... 
<elfy> and tries to remember it
<elopio> balloons: finally, all tests passing
<elopio> https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/reminders-app/autopilot-add_notebook/+merge/219237
<balloons> elopio, ahh, you updated Carla's tests eh>
<elopio> balloons: not really
<balloons> ahh I see.. I saw the comment on her branch
<elopio> what carla is testing is that the existing notes are downloaded.
<balloons> ok, so hopefully she appears soon :-)
<elopio> balloons: yes, I left her a comment on the MP to ping me.
<balloons> elfy, you know I was thinking of you in sending that email.. even better I didn't make it, so you just might get it!
<elfy> ha ha ha
<elfy> I do at least understand what it *is* - just don't code so it's all 'you do what?' :)
#ubuntu-quality 2014-05-15
<pitti> pleia2: thanks; but it's really 17:00 London time as it changes with DST
<pleia2> pitti: ah ok, fixing
<pitti> pleia2: ah, great! that's not on fridge yet, is that expected?
<pitti> Good morning
<jose> pleia2: hey, I had some discussion with pitti about this earlier today
<jose> (or yesterday, depending on your timezone)
<pitti> hey jose
<jose> o/
<pleia2> jose: oh, can you let me know next time? :\
<pleia2> the calendar is a bit of a mess now, and the new TB timing conflicts with the Server meeting
<jose> pleia2: I didn't want to interrupt while you were on summit. Yeah, I knew that
<jose> pitti said they could have #ubuntu-techboard-meeting or maybe #ubuntu-meeting-2 for other conflicting meetings
<pleia2> ah ok
<jose> not sure how we want to handle this
<pleia2> is meeting-2 a thing? :)
<pitti> well, maybe having a second general meeting channel is more useful and specific
<pleia2> yeah
<pitti> #u-tb-mtg would only be used once every two weeks
<pleia2> I'd rather a second general meeting channel
<pleia2> helps with team visibility and all
<jose> +1 if we announce it properly
<pleia2> yeah
<jose> uh, I'm seeing double
<jose> nvm, my browser was messy
<jose> pitti: meeting is all set in the fridge now
<pitti> jose: awesome, many thanks for sorting out!
<jose> channel will be ready soon
<jose> np
<elfy> thomi: congratulations - that is the 1st video on autopilot I've watched all the way though :)
<brendand> thomi, good video - looking forward to more
<elfy> now if only I could get my head around coding :p
<elfy> balloons should note that he needs Alice in his videos from now on :p
<brendand> thomi, might be a dumb question but will autopilot.platform.is_tablet() return true on a phone?
<thomi> brendand: no
<thomi> it'll return false.. pretty sure :)
<thomi> brendand: use model() != "Desktop"
<thomi> brendand: if you want all non-desktop devices
<brendand> thomi, right
<thomi> oh hey brendand, I just figured out who you are :)
<thomi> replying to your email now :)
<brendand> thomi, i'm me :)
#ubuntu-quality 2014-05-16
<pitti> Good morning
<elfy> morning pitti
<pitti> hey elfy
<jibel> Good morning
<dkessel> good morning pitti elfy jibel ;)
<elfy> hi dkessel
<jibel> good morning dkessel
#ubuntu-quality 2014-05-17
<Celine> Hello. I' m a pro-tester. I've installed Lubuntu 14.10 and want to test as a volunteer what hasn't been tested. Where should I give a sign?
<elfy> Celine: hi there
<elfy> I'm not sure what testing Lubuntu are up to specifically, but generally you'd find them on the package and image trackers
<elfy> image testing is here http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/315/builds
<elfy> package testing here http://packages.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/316/builds/67145/testcases
<Celine> elfy: Thank Yuu.
<Celine> elfy: But where can i find already submitted bugs for them, so I will not notice about discovered ones?
<elfy> submitted bugs - that are discovered while testing *should* be in the tracker - but there are no guarantee's that people do that
<Celine> elfy: But I don't see any submited bugs. Do I need to be logged to see them?
<elfy> possible
<elfy> do you see bugs here? http://packages.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/316/builds/67147/testcases
<elfy> oh - looking at the lubuntu packages - there's been no testing done
<elfy> and there has been 1 image test for lubuntu - only bug reported there https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lxpanel/+bug/1308348
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1308348 in lxpanel (Ubuntu Trusty) "network settings indicator missing from panel" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Celine> elfy: Thank You for now. I'lle watch tutorial by Nicholas Skaggs.
<elfy> Celine: it's really quite early in the cycle - I've not called for any testing yet for Xubuntu
<elfy> Celine: juts so you know - it's usually quite quiet in this channel over the weekend
<Celine> elfy: Good to know :) I do tests as a volunteer during weekends :)
<elfy> I don't know very much about lubuntu testing to be honest - if I'm about I'll help with generic issues
<Celine> elfy: Like You said - for this moment Lubuntu is not even listed in TestDrive.
<Celine> elfy: Sorry. It is.
<elfy> I'd not know about testdrive - I prefer to set my own vm's up
#ubuntu-quality 2015-05-11
<jibel> pitti, thanks for fixing the small issues I reported in autopkgtest.
<jibel> pitti, another one http://paste.ubuntu.com/11075181/
<pitti> jibel: bonjour !
<pitti> jibel: I just got a mail notification this morning (just one), that got fixed apparently?
<jibel> pitti, apparently. I thought you talked to CI
<pitti> jibel: no, I didn't yet; I just saw your "fw rule changed" in backscroll this morning
<pitti> jibel: I can't reproduce/understand the "trailing space" yet, I set that to incomplete with a comment
<jibel> pitti, I attached the a config file to reproduce with latest git rev
<jibel> s/the a/a/
<pitti> jibel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11075181/ applied, thanks!
<jibel> pitti, it happens if the space is after -d
<pitti> jibel: aah, thanks
<jibel> pitti, or after the name of the package
<jibel> pitti, I'm almost done with 'dep8ification' of dkms tests. It was pretty straightforward.
<pitti> jibel: oh, cool! what did you change now, compared to what we had in Austin?
<pitti> jibel: err, London, but all thes ame
<jibel> pitti, but I don't use autodep8. dkms-autopkgtest in dkms needs fixing first
<pitti> jibel: I saw that it fails on trusty as we don't have the test script in dkms there yet
<jibel> pitti, I've a setup command to install any kernel and enable the pockets/ppa I need, and I changed the test to install only the dkms module and collect all the artifacts I need
<jibel> pitti, right, but it also fails if the source package build other binaries than only a dkms module
<jibel> pitti, see blcr for example
<jibel> in that case it install a binary package that doesn't depend on dkms and fails
<jibel> so with this setup command and test, the test runs on any release.
<jibel> I'll do more tests, deploy and we can remove previous version and old style VMs
<pitti> \o/
<pitti> jibel: blcr didn't run in wily yet
<jibel> pitti, I tried in vivid
<jibel> so I can compare with current tests
<pitti> http://d-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/vivid-adt-blcr ?
<pitti> (404)
<jibel> blcr-dkms
<pitti> that's the binary name
<pitti> well, I guess you ran it on the CLI, not through jenkins
<jibel> pitti, ah sorry, I was talking about the current DKMS tests http://d-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080//job/dkms-vivid-release-generic-blcr_dkms/
<jibel> pitti, I'm replacing these tests
<jibel> pitti, once it's done, I'll propose to replace dkms-autopkgtest
<jibel> pitti, how did you run blcr on the CLI? it fails for me with 'cannot cd to /var/lib/dkms'
<pitti> jibel: I thought you did; with just autopkgtest/run-from-checkout bclr ...
<pitti> jibel: I thought you meant that the autodep8'ified ones fail in CI
<jibel> pitti, yeah it'll fail in CI with http://paste.ubuntu.com/11075465/
<pitti> jibel: ok, that looks fixable
<jibel> pitti, so I'm converting the DKMS tests for the kernel team first, then I'll propose the test script because autodep8 are just small a subset of the kernel team's tests
<jibel> pitti, indeed it is not difficult to fix. It's because the test script install blcr-utils which doesn't depends on dkms
<jibel> pitti, it shouldn't install non-dkms modules at all
<pitti> jibel: so binaries which don't have DKMS bits should just get skipped
<jibel> pitti, is ADT_ARTIFACTS removed on reboot?
<jibel> pitti, right
<pitti> jibel: no, it survives
<pitti> jibel: /tmp/autopkgtest-reboot saves it and restores it after reboot
<bip> Ehy ;-)
<elopio_> good morning.
<elopio> sjcazzol: https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu-sanity-tests
<sjcazzol> elopio: thanks!
<elopio> sjcazzol: let me quickly show you how I have my bzr branches in the filesystem. You can choose a different layout of course.
<sjcazzol> elopio: ok
<elopio> mkdir -p ~/workspace/canonical
<elopio> cd ~/workspace/canonical
<elopio> bzr init ubuntu-sanity-tests
<elopio> cd ubuntu-sanity-tests
<elopio> mkdir bugs
<elopio> mkdir experimental
<elopio> mkdir reviews
<elopio> bzr branch lp:ubuntu-sanity-tests trunk
<elopio> then cd trunk and take a look at the README.
<sjcazzol> elopio: great, I'll try that
<elopio> fgimenez: hey, the phonedations planning was cancelled.
<fgimenez> hi elopio, ok thx, will it be rescheduled?
<elopio> fgimenez: I know nothing. I will tell you if I find out something else.
<fgimenez> elopio, ok
<elopio> ubuntu-qa: have you met sjcazzol ?
<davmor2> no
<davmor2> hello sjcazzol
<rhuddie> sjcazzol, hello!
<fgimenez> hi sjcazzol! welcome to the team
<jfunk> hey sjcazzol :) welcome to our team
<sjcazzol> Thanks! I hope to make a good job as part of this team
<brendand_> sjcazzol, we met before :)
<sjcazzol> brendand_: yes! :)
<vila> elopio: s/bzr init ubuntu-sanity-tests/bzr init-repo buntu-sanity-tests/
<vila> sjcazzol: welcome !
<elopio> vila: good to know. Can you explain the difference?
<vila> elopio: the later setup a shared repository so all branches below share the common revisions which speeds up most operations (otherwise each branch gets its own branch so, for example, you download the whole history when creating a new branch)
<elopio> :) thanks.
<fgimenez> elopio, i've pushed a branch with the python-selenium code for the ppa https://code.launchpad.net/~fgimenez/+junk/python-selenium, as far as i know this wasn't versioned
<fgimenez> elopio, i've taken the opportunity to tweak the debian directory, changing the source format to quilt so tht the patches are applied at build time, etc
<fgimenez> elopio, i've also applied vila's comments for making a recipe, and now it seems to be building fine
<fgimenez> elopio, this can be pushed to canonical-platform-qa if needed, and the ppa can be build from there, let me know what do you think
<balloons> hey hey sjcazzol
<elopio> fgimenez: I think it's awesome.
<elopio> thank you. I'm wondering what else we need to send this to debian.
<elopio> I think that we need a separate package with the binaries that we stripped out.
<elopio> or maybe not as firefox has marionnette embedded, so now the binaries are not really needed.
<fgimenez> elopio, thx :) right now it's using the pristine source code from 2.44, i've turned the modifications in setup.py into a quilt patch, perhaps this can be removed?
<fgimenez> elopio, that modifications where about firefox .so files, are you refering to that?
<elopio> fgimenez: yes, the problem with this package in debian is that you can't easily build those .so files.
<fgimenez> elopio, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~fgimenez/+junk/python-selenium/view/head:/debian/patches/remove_x_ignore_nofocus.patch
<fgimenez> elopio, ok, this was previously modified in the setup.py file itself, iirc there was a debian bug?
<elopio> fgimenez: there are some bugs, overlapping: https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/pkgreport.cgi?pkg=python-selenium;dist=unstable
<sjcazzol> balloons: Hi, thanks
<elopio> sjcazzol: almost done here. Are you ok meeting in 1 hour?
<sjcazzol> yes, no problem
<balloons> elopio, I'm going to undertake updating the qml testing template in the SDK again based on the changes I made for Rick's app with launching. Is there anything else you'd want to change in the default template?
<elopio> balloons: I don't think so. Please add me as a reviewer, to make sure we are all writing following the same template.
<vila> elopio: is there a project group for qa ?
<elopio> vila: I don't understand your question.
<vila> elopio: see https://launchpad.net/bzr , it's part of https://launchpad.net/bazaar (In Porject information, Part of:)
<vila> elopio: I want to make uci-{config,tests,vms} part of ???
<elopio> vila: yeah, we don't have that I think.
<elopio> it would be good to get one.
<vila> elopio: so that I can go to ??? and see active reviews (for example) for all projects that are part of ???
<vila> elopio: ok
<elfy> balloons: any idea when the wily old release schedule is going to make itself known?
<elfy> it's being much too wily imo
<wxl> oh, i see what he did there
<elfy> hey wxl :)
<wxl> hai :)
<balloons> nice!
<balloons> i'll need to update things
<elopio> sjcazzol: that was a looong meeting, I'm sorry.
<elopio> do you want to do a google hangout?
<sjcazzol> ok
<elopio> sjcazzol: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/canonical.com/qa
<elopio> ubuntu-qa: welcome party for sjcazzol  ^
<elopio> sjcazzol: I don't know what happened, my monitor just died.
<sjcazzol> Ok, no problem
<elopio> but anyway, I was talking too much. I will let you go and play with the emulator and stuff, and have lunch in the meantime.
<elopio> sjcazzol: ping me, fgimenez or ubuntu-qa in case you need a hand.
<sjcazzol> elopio: good, I have a lot to read and try
<sjcazzol> elopio: thanks for the support
<elopio> sjcazzol: thanks to you.
<elopio> veebers: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11084721/
<elopio> those are my quick notes.
<elopio> first is the list of packages that get installed to their latest version, so if it worked before and it doesn't work now, it could be one of those packages fault.
<veebers> elopio: awesome, cheers
<elopio> I'm not yet sure it worked before.
<veebers> elopio:  how did you get the event information?
<elopio> the second part is the events that the input device gets when you touch the screen.
<elopio> the third is what it gets when you do it through autopilot.
<elopio> what I see is that with autopilot, it never receives x and y, so I got stuck trying to dig more about that.
<elopio> veebers: http://python-evdev.readthedocs.org/en/latest/
<elopio> it shows and example with a read loop.
<veebers> ah cool, cheers
<elopio> just change that for the autopilot finger path, and it will print the events.
<elopio> I wanted to compare the events that krillin receives to see if it was something weird in there, and here I am.
<elopio> so pending, try with older autopilot, which is a little hard because I also have to get older dependencies that are no longer on the archive.
<elopio> and try on krillin to compare.
<elopio> oh, and talk to sergio again to see if he has more ideas.
<veebers> elopio: ack, good luck :-)
<elopio> veebers: this might get us somewhere, http://paste.ubuntu.com/11086470/
<elopio> the arale is indeed missing the x and y events.
<elopio> it makes no sense, as from the autopilot side this is just writing to a file.
<veebers> elopio: interesting, good find.
<veebers> elopio: I'm not so sure how to proceed though. Perhaps autopilot is writing the x/y events incorrectly? But the other events are received so that might not hold up
#ubuntu-quality 2015-05-12
<veebers> elopio: is there anything I can do to help out with the touch events? I find myself idle while waiting for tests etc.
<elopio> veebers: sorry, I went to the gym.
<elopio> maybe you can help me figuring out how to get an old version of all the packages that are installed with autopilot.
<elopio> or maybe, it would be easier to replicate everything autopilot does with python-evdev, and then we reduce the problem to that package and the libs it calls.
<veebers> elopio: that was going to be my suggestion, remove autopilot and replicate using the bare libraries.
<veebers> That way we remove any question that it's autopilot specific, also might help outline if we're doing something incorrect
<elopio> yes, that sounds better. I will give it a try.
<veebers> sounds good, let me know how it goes. Sorry I can't follow along at home, I don't have the right hardware
<elopio> veebers: no worry. You are keeping me from doing stupid things, which is help enough.
<veebers> ^_^
<veebers> elopio: if you're still around can I get your opinion on this: https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/address-book-app/remove-teardown-ap-tests/+merge/258829
<veebers> (even if you're not around, can you comment on it ;-))
<elopio> veebers: looking...
<elopio> veebers: nice! would it make sense to make it a fixture?
<veebers> elopio: excellent idea
<veebers> hmm, dumb appending to CalledProcessError.args doesn't work as I expected it
<veebers> elopio: have pushed a new fixture version
<elopio> veebers: why not raising the exception when the initctl call fails?
<veebers> elopio: oh rats, I think I screwed that , one sec
<veebers> elopio: good catch, I removed the raise line by accident
<elopio> veebers: ok, other than that, +1.
<veebers> pushed
<veebers> elopio: who else would I need to ping? Or can I be confident that it'll get picked up by the team
<elopio> veebers: the team is right. If you don't get a review soon, ping renato.
<veebers> coolio, thanks again el
<veebers> :-P tab completion fail
<jibel> pitti, is there any way to know to what ${misc:Depends} will expand to? I've problems to autodiscover some dkms packages that only have this line in the Depends field
<pitti> jibel: not precisely, but it shouldn't be related -- it's usually stuff like versioned dpkg
<pitti> jibel: we might need to hardcode some packages?
<jibel> pitti, OK, I'll do that.
<jibel> actually almost all the dkms package names end with -dkms excepted proprietary drivers which have dkms in their Depends field. It should be relatively accurate to rely on Depends and fallback to the name.
<brendand_> elopio, sure we can pair
<brendand_> elopio, the test seems pretty simple though
<elopio> :) brendand_: tell me when you are writting the code, and I will just look over your shoulder.
<elopio> sjcazzol: you need an account in https://trello.com. Make sure to sign with your canonical email.
<sjcazzol> elopio: ok, I'll do, thanks
<elopio> sjcazzol: want to start writting some code now?
<sjcazzol> yes, just a minute please
<sjcazzol> elopio: just a minute pleas
<elopio> ok, let me know when you are ready.
<sjcazzol> elopio: I am ready
<elopio> sjcazzol: lets join the same hangout.
<elopio> the stand up one I mean.
<elopio> ping oSoMoN_: do you remember the version # of an arale with working autopilot tests?
<elopio> fgimenez: have you been using tmate?
<fgimenez> elopio, not lately, when i did it worked just fine
<elopio> fgimenez: I will give it a try with sjcazzol
<fgimenez> elopio, ok, it's great for pairing
<fgimenez> elopio, sjcazzol we can try https://github.com/fgimenez/fenced-tmate tomorrow, hopefully it still works ;)
<elopio> fgimenez: it's downloading stuff. I'll let you know how it goes.
<sjcazzol> elopio: fgimenez: I can't download dependencies until the system update is not completed
<elopio> sjcazzol: I'll just have to give you an ip to ssh. Nothing to install in there.
<sjcazzol> great
<elopio> fgimenez: the problem is that it's a 14.04 container. That's hard to set up for trunk development.
<elopio> we can do tmate read only, which anyway it's better than screen sharing.
<fgimenez> elopio, yes, we could try setting up a container with the 'devel' distribution, and update from there
<elopio> sjcazzol: try this: ssh ro-34vtwOqtNVoVJ2lwweNsI7CBY@ny.tmate.io
<fgimenez> I'm leaving, good evening everyone o/
<elopio> bye fgimenez.
<sjcazzol> elopio: done
<elopio> sjcazzol: can you see the ping?
<sjcazzol> elopio: yes
<elopio> sjcazzol: ok, lets try one last time the hangout.
<elopio> we'll talk over google and code over tmate.
<elopio> sjcazzol: https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/fixture_unset_env/
<elopio> sjcazzol: ready for review: https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/fixture_unset_env/+merge/258906
<elopio> you can comment and leave your vote: approve or needs fixing.
<balloons> elopio, what's the status on those unity helpers ? http://people.ubuntu.com/~elopio/unity8/unity8.html
<balloons> can we import them now?
<elopio> balloons: waiting for one prerequisite branch. I can propose now the sphinx branch for you to start reviewing it.
<elopio> well, tomorrow more likely.
<balloons> elopio, ok.. and what package will this go into?
<balloons> no rush, plenty of reviews for me to do atm :p
<elopio> balloons: unity8.
#ubuntu-quality 2015-05-13
<elopio> team, I have to pick my bike. I will start a little late today.
<elopio> rhuddie: I did this yesterday: https://code.launchpad.net/~artmello/webbrowser-app/webbrowser-app-private_browsing/+merge/257673/comments/646721
<elopio> please take a look when you have some time, so we can keep discussing about the role and what we should and shouldn't do.
<rhuddie> elopio, I'll take a look, thanks
<kenvandine> ubuntu-qa: Can i get a review of https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/ubuntu-system-settings/ap_sanity_helpers/+merge/258901
<brendand_> kenvandine, why the '@unittest.skip('skipped because the simPinSwitch state fails to update')' ?
<brendand_> kenvandine, i know this branch didn't add that
<kenvandine> i don't remember
<kenvandine> i'll see if that still needs to be skipped
<kenvandine> but in a separate branch
<kenvandine> i want to keep this branch just merging in the stuff for the sanity tests
<brendand_> kenvandine, thing is the helpers should be tested and they all seem to be getting used in tests that are skipped...
<brendand_> kenvandine, no wait there's at least one test that's running..
<brendand_> ok, approved
<kenvandine> there are a couple
<kenvandine> thanks
<kenvandine> brendand_, i just fixed the test that was skipped :)
<kenvandine> well at least one of them
<kenvandine> hmmm
<kenvandine> ok, i'll get both fixed and submit them separately
<om26er> ubuntu-qa I won't be visible on Internal IRC for a few hours, lost password and don't have my ubikey right now.
<jfunk_> ack
<davmor2> om26er: shame on you ;) I think you can ask to have your ubikey revoked and select another method and then add your yubikey again after,  but have a look and see if the irc keys are still in the tarball in your Downloads folder
<om26er> davmor2, don't have the password on this machine, I checked. My key is at a different location, I sent someone to pick that up.
<davmor2> om26er: fair enough
<elopio> I'm back. :)
<davmor2> see elopio is Terminator 10 judgement code
<elopio> I'm terminator 16.04. I've come to tell you to not use an overlay ppa for development.
<elopio> ubuntu-qa: how can I flash an old tar.xz that I have downloaded?
<jibel> elopio, what kind of tar.xz?
<balloons> elopio, if you use the ubuntu-flash-image tool, you can pass a rev number that corresponds to the old image
<balloons> it'll pick it up off the system and flash
<elopio> jibel: the ones I get downloaded into ubuntuimages/ubuntu-touch/vivid-proposed/m75 when I flash the arale.
<elopio> balloons: I want to go more than two months ago, and the images don't seem to be in the server anymore.
<fgimenez> elopio, there are --device-tarball and --custom-tarball switches
<jibel> elopio, I mean it's a device, custom or what?
<jibel> elopio, there are options for custom and device
<jibel> elopio, you cannot flash just a rootfs
<balloons> elopio, yes, the tool checks for the image locally. If you have all the bits it should just flash
<balloons> I've not gone that far back, but I have flashed old images that way
<davmor2> balloons: it needs the json file from the server to know what to flash you can't do it
<balloons> davmor2, ahh..
<davmor2> elopio: ^  have a word with rsalveti
<balloons> I also have deconstructed the tarballs and flashed the img's manually
<elopio> so let me make the question different. How do I flash on arale image #100, vivid-proposed?
<davmor2> elopio: you can't
<balloons> elopio, I would be curious what you have.. untarball them tars
<elopio> :'(
<balloons> I've had to manually flash things on my arale twice now by doing that
<elopio> right, these tars are not what I expected.
<davmor2> balloons: were you grabbing the image from the server though? the tarballs in the Ubuntuimages dir are complete garbage to try and figure out what relates to what image
<davmor2> that basically what the json file on the server tells the system then it checks locally to see if you have before downloading
<balloons> davmor2, I think you get 2 or 3 tarballs right? Anyways, I'll turn the questions round to elopio .. why do you need #100 flashed?
<elopio> balloons: because I want to see if autopilot works in an old arale version.
<balloons> elopio, if you want to use it for testing.. odds are you cannot
<elopio> I tried latest and #150 without luck. I need to go older than that.
<balloons> elopio, remember the archive issue . . .
<elopio> balloons: I just have to install one package on top of the image. And that package has not changed in a long time.
<balloons> elopio, but how do you get autopilot and friends installed?
<elopio> balloons: I don't need autopilot. The problem can be reproduced with just python3-evdev.
<balloons> elopio, let me see what I have
<elopio> fgimenez: between making the ppa, and waiting for debian to update their version, we can upload it to the ubuntu archive.
<elopio> should we add that to the acceptance criteria?
<balloons> om26er, did you get tests working btw.. did -p end up working ok for you?
<balloons> if not, this is something to inquire with pitti about
<fgimenez> elopio, of course, go ahead :)
<om26er> balloons, no, it did not. I gave up on it
<balloons> om26er, well that's no good. do you have a full log and can make a bug report on it?
<om26er> balloons, I don't have logs right now. Will make sure to report a bug for that in a few minutes.
<elopio> version 19 from ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-rtm/14.09, sounds like worth a try.
<elopio> veebers: https://code.launchpad.net/~artmello/webbrowser-app/webbrowser-app-private_browsing/+merge/257673/comments/646721
<elopio> ubuntu-qa: can somebody review sjcazzol's branch while I have some lunch? https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/combobutton-tests/+merge/259054
<elopio> sjcazzol: if it's still without review when I get back I'll look at it. Sorry but I'm staving.
<elopio> *starving
<veebers> sjcazzol, elopio: sure can
<sjcazzol> Folks, I am leaving, see you tomorrow
<veebers> elopio: do you have links for those CPO fixes for apps that you proposed?
<elopio> veebers: not at hand. why?
<veebers> elopio: do you know if/when they will land and be released?
<elopio> veebers: sorry, let me see.
<elopio> veebers: pending are keyboard and camera.
<elopio> I don't know when they will be released. they are approved so I'm guessing in the next week or so? bfiller ^
<veebers> elopio: ack thanks, I should have been on to them more earlier sorry :-P I don't want to release the autopilot changes that will break those tests until they are release (and thus will no longer be broken)
<elopio> veebers: can you join #mir in the private channel?
#ubuntu-quality 2015-05-14
<veebers> elopio: looks like the autopilot touch issue is going to be resolved. Nice work
<elopio> veebers: I just did the easy part. Thanks to you for solving the hard one in autopilot.
<veebers> elopio: heh, it was racarr that solved it :-)
<elopio> ahh, yes
<elopio> veebers: heh, it's late. I thought you were talking about something else.
<veebers> elopio: ^_^
<elopio> I shouldn't be in the computer anymore. See you tomorrow!
<veebers> elopio: have a good night o/
<elopio> ubuntu-qa: *everything* broken on wily because it uses systemd.
<davmor2> elopio: possibly
<elopio> I'll work on a check to send different commands if systemd is running. In case somebody wants to pair...
<elopio> sorry, *every* automated tests.
<fgimenez> elopio, i'm leaving just now sorry, it sounds like a good task for the sprint?
<elopio> fgimenez: don't worry, you enjoy your free time.
<elopio> it's urgent, so I'll try to finish it today. Not hard, anyway.
<balloons> elopio, so what did you find out about testing on the arale?
<balloons> ahh, I see the threadnow
<elopio> balloons: yes, a missing finger :)
<balloons> elopio, I didn't want to chime in too much, but should that be on the images as it's for testing?
<balloons> I pushed to remove AP for the same reason off the image as default
<veebers> balloons: I believe there is some history to that, we were told that it would be available in the image forevs, there might be a technical reason for it, but I'm not sure
<elopio> balloons: unless there's a better solution, I think it should be on all images.
<elopio> but that's an interesting discussion, for which I don't know enough to participate.
<elopio> I haven't tried to understand what this finger file does, other than magically convert pointer events to touch events.
<balloons> elopio, veebers it feeds into my sustainbility topic perhaps. IMHO it should not be on the image at all. Instead it should be part of the payload we deploy for testing
<elopio> balloons: I agree to that. What I don't know is if it's possible. racarr had to make /system writable to get the file in there.
<balloons> I guess I won't reply to the thread with the same until we talk about it :p
<veebers> balloons: ack understood. It is more than likely like that for a technical reason, it has to go into /system which can be a pain to make rw from what I understand (i.e. racarr . . . what elopio said :))
<elopio> balloons: it's an interesting topic, so don't hold it. If you want to comment, just please say that you are not agains putting it in arale for now to make it work asap :)
<elopio> veebers: did you find the wily iso? it's not in releases.ubuntu.com
<veebers> elopio: aye I did
<veebers> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/20150513/wily-desktop-amd64.iso
<veebers> (although I used the zsync file)
<elopio> thank you.
<veebers> nw
<elopio> without zsync it would take a week to download it here.
<veebers> the d/l eta goes from 7minutes to 100minutes :-\
<elopio> the zsync dev deserves a beer for all the people he's making happy in the caribbean.
<veebers> ^_^
<balloons> elopio, cdimage is for pre-release and flavors, release is for released ubuntu images only
<balloons> elopio, for you I made sure to say I wouldn't undo the change :-)
<veebers> Ugh, I always forget the package to install in virutalbox to get full res screen, is it virtualbox-guest-dkms?
#ubuntu-quality 2015-05-15
<nuclearbob> ubuntu-qa: I'm fixing some DNS issues for the automated jobs, so I may be in and out of channels for a bit
<balloons> ubuntu-qa, can I get a review of https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu/update-qml-autopilot/+merge/259164?
<elopio> nuclearbob: you are vanguard. ^
<elopio> balloons: I want to look at it, but I won't be able today. Sorry.
<balloons> elopio, no worries at all.
<nuclearbob> balloons: I'm taking a look
<nuclearbob> balloons: it looks like r394 is mostly spacing changes, but I see at least one that's lining up in an odd way in the viewer: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu/update-qml-autopilot/revision/394
<nuclearbob> it's line 27 there, not sure if that's something to worry about
<balloons> nuclearbob, the spacing in the wizard files? Yea, I spaced it all nicely in one but didn't carry that to all of them
<balloons> not sure if people like the spaced out style or not
<nuclearbob> balloons: okay, I won't worry about that, I'll keep reviewing
<nuclearbob> balloons: I'm guessing this project isn't enforcing flake8 by the number of things that come up. Do you me to check the files you've modified or just leave that alone?
<balloons> nuclearbob, ahh right, it doesn't enforce flake8. But I did check my stuff to make sure it was a-ok. What are you seeing?
<balloons> the python we're writing in here should be flake8, and if it's not let's fix it
<nuclearbob> balloons: mostly missing whitespace around operators, but the list is a little long. If you've checked yours, I'm sure it's fine. I'll keep looking at the other changes, I'm trying to grok things but I'm not really familiar with this project
<nuclearbob> balloons: do you want me to send you the list of things it came up with?
<nuclearbob> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11151176/
<balloons> nuclearbob, wow.. quite a bit there. Yea, I would stay focused on the stuff I changed. Making all that python flake8 compatible is worthy of a seperate bug and mp I'd guess
<nuclearbob> balloons: yeah
<balloons> nuclearbob, ohh interestingly, I wonder if the flake8 issues on my stuff are simply because of the 'before version' of the code
<balloons> once it's been templated, it all passes
<nuclearbob> balloons: oh, that's very interesting and quite possible
<balloons> I would be hesitant to make changes.. I know some of those things I had to change (like the no newlines at end of file, sdk adds one)
<nuclearbob> yeah
<nuclearbob> I see stuff in share/qtcreator/ubuntu/scripts
<nuclearbob> not sure if that's templately or not
<balloons> templates should all be under /share/qtcreator/templates/wizards/ubuntu/.. so outside that is probably valid
<balloons> valid to fix that i s:-)
<nuclearbob> balloons: the changes that I understand seem reasonable, but I must confess the shocking secret that my knowledge of QML is pretty rudimentary. If the new tests are passing, I imagine it should work
<balloons> nuclearbob, :-) thanks for having a look and reviewing!
<balloons> you can copy the templates and try them out in qt creator
<balloons> cp -r share/qtcreator/templates/wizards/ubuntu/ /usr/share/qtcreator/templates/wizards
<balloons> mind you, that will overlay what's there without backup, so ;-)
<nuclearbob> ah
<elopio> ubuntu-qa: the ubuntu-keyboard doesn't seem to work on arale devel-proposed. Is that a known thing? Any workarounds come to mind?
<davmor2> elopio: on devel-proposed that is wily based it could be anything
#ubuntu-quality 2015-05-17
<Eddi> hi
<Eddi> ca va bien?
#ubuntu-quality 2016-05-18
<mwhudson> adt-run ... --- qemu ~/adt-yakkety-amd64-cloud.img doesn't work for me at the moment
<mwhudson> does it for everyone else? i made the image with adt-buildvm-ubuntu-cloud -r yakkety just now
<mwhudson> failure is like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16484207/
<mwhudson> pitti: is there a process for ignoring an autopkgtest failure for proposed migration? i synced openafs and it failed autopkgtest because of a kernel headers bug
<pitti> mwhudson: kmods not building on amd64 is a known issue, kernel team is working on it (amd64 gcc now enables -fPIE by default which kernel modules stumble upon)
<pitti> mwhudson: I regularly wave through these packages
<pitti> mwhudson: the s390x regression is something else, though
<mwhudson> oh i didn't even look at that
<mwhudson> pitti: thanks for the yakkety / adt-run tip btw
<pitti> mwhudson: no worries; this hit me by surprise too
<pitti> was fairly hard to debug actually
<pitti> mwhudson: might just be a flaky test of course (most likely), I'll retry
<mwhudson> pitti: ok, if not i'll point the debian maintainer at it, he seems responsive at least
<pitti> mwhudson: requeued, but test infra is still KDE-DoSed, so will take a while (http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/running.shtml)
<mwhudson> pitti: yes, just saw that :-)
<mwhudson> will see what's happened in the morning i guess
<mwhudson> pitti: while you're here <wink> is there a simple way to configure one's adt-virt-qemu images to use an apt proxy?
<pitti> mwhudson: which one are you using?
<pitti> mwhudson: it has auto-detected and used apt-cacher-ng for ages
<mwhudson> oh, adt-buildvm-ubuntu-cloud -p
<mwhudson> pitti: i'm using squid-deb-proxy
<pitti> mwhudson: and in 3.20.6 I generalized stuff to pick up any kind of proxy
<pitti> mwhudson: so, -p or wait for .6 so that it should Just Work™
<mwhudson> pitti: ah nice
<mwhudson> pitti: will i need to rebuild images in 3.20.6?
<pitti> mwhudson: same with adt-build-lx{c,d}
<pitti> mwhudson: no, only if you want to change the proxy
<mwhudson> ok
<mwhudson> nice
<mwhudson> now i just need a cloud-images.u.c mirror near me :-)
<pitti> mwhudson: the workaround for the python entropy thing is on the adt-virt-qemu side, not in images
<ibrahim> i want to know how did the SoftwareCenter issue passed all of the tests and Quality check?!
<ibrahim_> although it is now fixed but it had to be spotted while doing any regular checks !
<ibrahim_> how did the Software centre bug pass the QA regular check?
<ibrahim_> how did the Software centre bug pass the QA regular check?
<ibrahim_> how did the Software centre bug pass the QA regular check?
<dobey> !patience | ibrahim_
<ubot5> ibrahim_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<ibrahim_> isn't this the official IRC of ubuntu QA ?? if the guys arent checking the isos before launching it so what are they doing!!?? sorry if i was rude but were are the devels ?? btw sorry for repeating the question
<flocculant> ibrahim_: what bug exactly?
<gQuigs> ibrahim_: I don't even know what Software center bug you are refferigng to
<gQuigs> :P
<flocculant> :)
<flocculant> ibrahim_: also - this isn't just the Ubuntu QA channel - flavours use it as well
<ibrahim_> istalling third party apps didnt work but its now fixed
<ibrahim_> *installing
<flocculant> ibrahim_: afaik there are 2 types of testing - autotesting and real people doing things
<gQuigs> ibrahim_: you mean snappy apps or something else?
<gQuigs> or just debs?
<flocculant> I reported some stuff from really using it - some got fixed prior to release, some marked as invalid - it dropped in late in the cycle
<ibrahim_> no its just  .deb apps
<flocculant> gQuigs: there were things like Chrome failing
<ibrahim_> it's now fixed but why did they release the distro with such a bug??
<flocculant> ibrahim_: not seen properly perhaps?
<gQuigs> ibrahim_: I'd check the ISO Testing TestCases
<gQuigs> I'm guessing installing from a .deb isn't on the test list
<flocculant> gQuigs: I'd be mightily surprised to see anything like that on an ISO testcase
<ibrahim_> gQuigs_: Ok!
<flocculant> and frankly wouldn't want to see it on there
<flocculant> unless it was a 'Check installed apps' thing
<gQuigs> they have an ISO base on and then an extended desktop test
<flocculant> ibrahim_: I *do* know that the devs where responsive to pings about the software bugs - I contacted people on numerous occasions about things with my Xubuntu hat on
<gQuigs> the desktop test should have it I think
<flocculant> gQuigs: possibly - I only look at Ubuntu tests to check that a bug is *globalbuntu*
<flocculant> so I can tell Xubuntu people it's not us ;)
<ibrahim_> btw it was confirmed in xubuntu software cenetre too -_-
<flocculant> ibrahim_: probably
<ibrahim_> bcz its the same as ubuntu
<flocculant> ibrahim_: but we STILL have no idea what bug you're talking about ::)
<ibrahim_> hold on while i bring the link
<ibrahim_> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/04/ubuntu-16-04-deb-software-install-error
<ibrahim_> here you go
<flocculant> thought so
<flocculant> anyway - I have no idea why it was released like that - luckily I'm just a volunteer on a community flavour :p
<mwhudson> pitti: uh, did the openafs test re-run on s390x? i can't tell
#ubuntu-quality 2016-05-19
<pitti> mwhudson: yes, they did, see http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#openafs
<pitti> mwhudson: will hint
<mwhudson> pitti: thanks
#ubuntu-quality 2016-05-20
<mwhudson> pitti: i did a thing https://github.com/mwhudson/autodep8/compare/master...go-support
<mwhudson> pitti: i guess i should send a proper patch to autopkgtest@alioth next week?
<pitti> mwhudson: as an autodep8 debian bug would be appreciated, so that Antonio can review it
<mwhudson> ok
<pitti> mwhudson: but this just builds the package
<pitti> and doesn't really test the installed package
<pitti> mwhudson: btw, if you want to do this, just set "Restrictions: needs-build" and "Test-Command: true"
<pitti> mwhudson: but still, not a fan
<pitti> rebuilding packages all the time is costly (we have limited infra power) and this doesn't test the installed package (i. e. what an autopkgtest should acutally do)
<mwhudson> pitti: yeah, i guess this is not really an autopkgtest in the true sense, just exploiting the infra to detect breaking changes in dependencies
<pitti> mwhudson: oh, to find undeclared api/abi changes?
<mwhudson> right
<mwhudson> well api changes here, golang dev packages only ship source currently
<pitti> ok, that makes sense
<pitti> mwhudson: so please change it to "true" and "build-needed", and "Depends:"
<pitti> (i. e. no test depends)0
<mwhudson> pitti: ok
<mwhudson> pitti: reload?
<pitti> mwhudson: yup, looks better, thanks
<mwhudson> pitti: ok, will give pkg-go people a couple days to comment and file autodep8 bug next week
<mwhudson> thanks for the feedback
#ubuntu-quality 2017-05-15
<ads20000> Is it useful to run the manual testcases for the Artful Daily ISOs every day or how often would you guys recommend?
<flocculant> ads20000: well - one of our testers(Xubuntu) doing that found usb boot of iso was broken
<ads20000> flocculant: so it's helpful, yes, but how often would you recommend running the testcases? Presumably some stuff would be fixed anyway when upstream package updates are merged, but it's probably worth tracking stuff anyway/trying to ensure stuff works so developers can be on Artful if they want to be?
<flocculant> ads20000: what are you talking about here - iso tests or packages?
<ads20000> Fily: ISO tests
<ads20000> Fily: sorry, my second sentence was a more general comment that probably applies to both
<ads20000> flocculant: sorry, you were meant to be tagged in those two
<ads20000> flocculant: Fily is the tester asking the question actually, but they asked me on Ubuntu Rocket so thought I should ask the question here
<flocculant> :)
<flocculant> well - from my pov (see above) then it's certainly helpful
<flocculant> what's probably as helpful is not just testing that the iso works but that packages don't have regressions or bugs in them
<flocculant> all well and good being able to install - but better to install with things with no bugs :D
<flocculant> however - no-one else has setup package tracker for artful
<flocculant> hope that helps
<ads20000> flocculant: Would certainly be nice to catch massive bugs like not being able to install Deb packages not in the repo earlier (I don't know if a patch for that has been uploaded to Zesty Updates yet!)
<ads20000> Fily: is that helpful?
<flocculant> 'ubuntu' stuff at least gets some autotesting - our stuff doesn't
<ads20000> flocculant: oh, what do you mean by that, link for Zesty?
<ads20000> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/artful this is a thing, it seems
<flocculant> autopkg testing
<flocculant> I don't know a great deal about it though
<flocculant> ads20000: http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/
<Fily> Yes it is helpful, thanks for the answer
<Fily> My problem is that I have no idea of how tho check if packages have regressions or bugs
<Fily> Is the procedure explained somewhere??
<ads20000> flocculant: have a ping
#ubuntu-quality 2017-05-16
<flocculant> wxl: wanted to check out a thing in lubuntu - do you know your image doesn't boot to a desktop in a vm?
<teward> flocculant: which image?
<teward> because last one I tested did - or do you mean for Artful?
<flocculant> teward: I always mean dev ones unless I specifically say I'm looking at something old :)
<teward> i have to ask :P
<teward> ambiguity == evil after all :)
<flocculant> you won't need to next time :p
<teward> flocculant: link to where you're pulling images?
<teward> because the ones I see on cdimage are the alternate installers
<teward> not the Desktop ones
<flocculant> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/376/builds/147798/downloads
<flocculant> oh - well find whatever at http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/376/builds then
<flocculant> seeing it if it's just vm - back shortly
<teward> *downloads*
<teward> flocculant: give me 15 min. and i'll let you know if i can replicate
<teward> (VMware lol)
<flocculant> that's a no for hardware
<flocculant> wxl: anyway - vm was virt-manager and qemu
<teward> flocculant: booting to ISO now in VMware
<wxl> let me know if i need to explore further
<teward> E: No Desktop
<flocculant> wxl:  well I just get a vt login prompt on hardware - so I'd guess so :)
<teward> *logs in to drop a test report*
<teward> wxl: flocculant: what should I file that bug against...
<teward> just curious
<flocculant> not a clue for lubuntu I'm afraid
<wxl> probably ubiquity
<flocculant> well iso tracker says "... while booting the ISO image:  ubuntu-bug syslinux"
<teward> yeah but it does 'boot'
<wxl> filing it against something will be a good start XD
<teward> it just doesn't launch the GUI
<flocculant> wxl: :D
<flocculant> easy enough to change it
<flocculant> wxl: anyway reason for booting it in the first place was to see if https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vte2.91/0.48.2-0ubuntu1 affected your terminal - it broke xfce-terminal
<teward> wxl: flocculant: reported, see bug 1691279 and also the 4 "Failed" cases on the amd64 ISO.  Testing i386, though I think it'll be the same
<ubot5> bug 1691279 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "[ISO Testing] Lubuntu Live ISO (amd64): Does not boot to Desktop / GUI Installer" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1691279
<teward> Desktop/Live, not alternate
<teward> though that's on my list too
<teward> confirmed i386 also affected
<teward> wxl: ^
<teward> bug updated, test report results posted or i386
<wxl> kthx
#ubuntu-quality 2018-05-20
<willem> hi all. I'm new here. Will first have a "listen in" for a bit - thanks.
<willem> (BTW: flocculant sent me here :-))
<flocculant> you'll find that 'a bit' will need to be 8 weeks or something for there to be anything to listen to :p
<willem> just you wait and see untill I'm up to speed ;-)
#ubuntu-quality 2020-05-11
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> @franksmcb found this mentioned on twitter and wanted to bring to your attention in case you didn't already hear about it. :
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> https://twitter.com/_victorgnu/status/1259640676733648898
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <GalacticLion7> Does anyone know how to write a text file with multiple lines in a shell script without using \n?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> i've seen it done with these << arrows before, but not sure exactly how its done (re @GalacticLion7: Does anyone know how to write a text file with multiple lines in a shell script without using \n?)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> or more accurately not sure where to find it, but do know how its done, as it works the same way in php
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MrkiMike> mario@MP50 /tmp/t> cat << EOF > file.txt
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MrkiMike> > 1
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MrkiMike> > 2
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MrkiMike> > 3
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MrkiMike> > EOF
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MrkiMike> mario@MP50 /tmp/t> cat file.txt
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MrkiMike> 1
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MrkiMike> 2
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MrkiMike> 3
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MrkiMike> mario@MP50 /tmp/t>
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MrkiMike> These > before each number are because I did it directly in shell, so I had to type EOF to 'finish'
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <GalacticLion7> does it exit a shell script if I use EOF? (re @MrkiMike: These > before each number are because I did it directly in shell, so I had to type EOF to 'finish')
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MrkiMike> nop
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MrkiMike> here is an example: https://stackoverflow.com/questions/2500436/how-does-cat-eof-work-in-bash
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MrkiMike> or: https://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/using-heredoc-rediection-in-bash-shell-script-to-write-to-file/
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MrkiMike> But... better question from my side would be - what are you trying to do/achieve? Maybe there is a better way.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <GalacticLion7> I was trying to make a shell script that sets up my Nginx reverse proxy configs (re @MrkiMike: But... better question from my side would be - what are you trying to do/achieve? Maybe there is a better way.)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MrkiMike> Are those parametrized somehow?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Zachariah> nginx has its own configuration files. You set up reverse proxy in the config. Were you looking for a way to edit the config with sed from a bash script?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <GalacticLion7> They are (re @MrkiMike: Are those parametrized somehow?)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <GalacticLion7> Not edit, just create new sites in /etc/nginx/sites-available (re @Zachariah: nginx has its own configuration files. You set up reverse proxy in the config. Were you looking for a way to edit the config with sed from a bash script?)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Zachariah> Oh and you need a way to output multi-line.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <GalacticLion7> Not edit, just create new files in /etc/nginx/sites-available (edited) (re @Zachariah: nginx has its own configuration files. You set up reverse proxy in the config. Were you looking for a way to edit the config with sed from a bash script?)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <GalacticLion7> Does export work in scripts?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MrkiMike> it does, but... it might not do what you expect
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MrkiMike> @GalacticLion7 maybe taking a look at ansible would be better - it's a tool designed to parametrize setups/deployments, and it's ideal for small to medium sized things
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Zachariah> You can use:
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Zachariah> cat > file.conf << EOL
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Zachariah> line 1, abc
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Zachariah> line 2, def
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Zachariah> line 3, ghi
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Zachariah> EOL
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Zachariah> Which is just the heredoc approach.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <GalacticLion7> Learning curve? (re @MrkiMike: @GalacticLion7 maybe taking a look at ansible would be better - it's a tool designed to parametrize setups/deployments, and it's ideal for small to medium sized things)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <GalacticLion7> I need to do something like
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <GalacticLion7> bash
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <GalacticLion7> export Key="Your Key"
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <GalacticLion7> export Email="Your Email" (re @MrkiMike: it does, but... it might not do what you expect)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <GalacticLion7> I need to do something like
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <GalacticLion7> export Key="Your Key"
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <GalacticLion7> export Email="Your Email" (edited) (re @MrkiMike: it does, but... it might not do what you expect)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <GalacticLion7> The solution above was using EOF, what is the difference? (re @Zachariah: You can use:
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <GalacticLion7> cat > file.conf << EOL
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <GalacticLion7> line 1, abc
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <GalacticLion7> line 2, def
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <GalacticLion7> line 3, ghi
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <GalacticLion7> EOL)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <GalacticLion7> I would also like to append to crontab
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Ron> Greetings. I have Nividia GTX 1050ti. No audio from HDMI port. Can anybody help?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Zachariah> The EOF approach is generally used when entering data manually. The EOL method gives you more granular control of your lines. For instance, you could do something like:
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Zachariah> conf1 = "abc"
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Zachariah> conf2 = "def"
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Zachariah> conf3 = "ghi"
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Zachariah> cat > file.conf <<EOL
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Zachariah> line 1, ${conf1}
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Zachariah> line 2, ${conf2}
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Zachariah> line 3, ${conf3}
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Zachariah> line 4 this is the end of the config
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Zachariah> EOL (re @GalacticLion7: The solution above was using EOF, what is the difference?)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Zachariah> Are you using Nouveau or the nVidia proprietary driver? If the latter, you may need to play around with your sound settings until you find the correct output. (re @Ron: Greetings. I have Nividia GTX 1050ti. No audio from HDMI port. Can anybody help?)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Ron> using the Nvidia 440 driver.  how to config the sound settings?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Zachariah> System Settings -> Sound
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Zachariah> Sometimes you get multiple HDMI audio outputs. You just need to select each one and test to figure out which one is correct.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Ron> I did use the settings menus to choose the Nvidia card for audio. But no sound.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Zachariah> Was there only one or multiple like HDMI 0, HDMI 1, etc.?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Ron> only 1.  the choice is the internal audio or the Nividia card, simple!
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Zachariah> Have you tested HDMI audio with another source? Just to be sure?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Ron> well, the source is the HDMI port in the Nvidia card in my desktop.  I have a HDMI2VGA converter with vga and analog audio jack, and my stereo is plugged into this converter via the 3.5 audio jack. no sound. I have not yet tried to go from Nvidia HDMI directly into another coimpatiblbe device, as I have none.  The Nvidia and converter are brand new.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Ron> [please excuse typos].
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Zachariah> I see. So HDMI is 2-way communication. The video card needs to receive information from the device it is attached to. A TV or monitor should allow the video card to know it is a sound source. But a custom device like your converter may not communicate correctly.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Ron> oh, this I had not realised. Could be the device, indeed.  Thanks for this info and your kind replies.  I will investigate this further.  Bye for now.
#ubuntu-quality 2020-05-13
<bradlee> should I be able to install ubuntu-server on a 16 bit laptop?
<bradlee> also I know how to break the installer...not sure what to do about that.
<bradlee> If I try to set mount points for various partitions including a usb drive...the installer stalls.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <fossfreedom> 16bit laptop?
<bradlee> yes
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <fossfreedom> never heard of a 16bit laptop - 64bit surely?
<bradlee> it's old cheap toshiba junk
<bradlee> no it's 32 bit...sorry
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <fossfreedom> think that the server installer is subiquity - so that's the package to file bug reports on
<bradlee> okay
<bradlee> I am not sure how to capture failed installer...unless I use a virtual machine, but not sure how to replicate a usb drive
<bradlee> the error on the 32 bit laptop flases by so quickly...no idea how to capture the error
<bradlee> there are two issues...one is server install on 32 bit laptop where the error message flashes and it returns to asking the language...
<bradlee> the second issue is kubuntu installer when I try to set multiple mount points for the partitions from the usb drive and the hard drive
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <fossfreedom> I am a little surprised anything installs on a 32bit machine. I thought 32bit intel based stuff was no longer supported
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> Still supported on 18.04
#ubuntu-quality 2020-05-14
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Zachariah> I have an old-azz Dell laptop with a Pentium aka "Core" that couldn't run 64-bit so I used 18.04 on it. (re @fossfreedom: I am a little surprised anything installs on a 32bit machine. I thought 32bit intel based stuff was no longer supported)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KajiiNarumiChat> hi, is it difficult to create a custom iso to install on different computers?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KajiiNarumiChat> It is for an internet café, so as not to install everything machine by machine.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> What do you mean by custom iso?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <teward001> I would assume a customized ISO and not the standard ISOs
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <teward001> however customizing the ISOs can be tricky
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <teward001> and you usually go into Uncharted Territory when trying to debug issues with your 'custom isos'
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KajiiNarumiChat> In the internet café we are going to change from Ubuntu 18.04 to Ubuntu 20.04, but we do not want to download the update in each one or install and configure one by one ...
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <fossfreedom> @KajiiNarumiChat this is a group to coordinate testing activities. Your issue is perhaps better suited to one of the standard support forums like askubuntu.com or ubuntu forums.org
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <fossfreedom> @KajiiNarumiChat this is a group to coordinate testing activities. Your issue is perhaps better suited to one of the standard support forums like askubuntu.com or ubuntuforums.org (edited)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KajiiNarumiChat> I just wanted to know if it is very complex, to know if it is worth customizing and creating an iso or looking for an alternative. (re @fossfreedom: @KajiiNarumiChat this is a group to coordinate testing activities. Your issue is perhaps better suited to one of the standard support forums like askubuntu.com or ubuntuforums.org)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <fossfreedom> Again, to be pedantic thats not what this group is about. But yes it's possible to create custom isos. It's not a supported way to do stuff and is tricky to get right.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG> Is there a way to setup Ubuntu server on the raspberry pi, running on ZFS?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <teward001> @troyBORG i don't think there's an installer image that would do what you're seeking.
#ubuntu-quality 2020-05-16
<lotuspsychje> is there some roadmap/wiki of the upcoming point releases somewhere we could follow to see what the devs next working targets are?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <tsimonq2> https://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/groovy-gorilla-release-schedule/15531
<lotuspsychje> tsimonq2: thank you, but i was also wondering for other point releases you guys work on
<lotuspsychje> i understand this channel would be used for iso testing on 20.04.1 too for example
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <tsimonq2> Well, we know we're expecting it at one point
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <tsimonq2> Not sure what particular SRUs people are working on
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <tsimonq2> For Lubuntu we don't have anything in particular that I can think of
<lotuspsychje> would be nice to have some sort of wiki or roadmap, to see what the devs all working on in the future, so volunteers and testers can help testing when the time comes
<lotuspsychje> for the +1 schedule its pretty clear and in topic of #ubuntu+1 but the other point releases bit unclear
<lotuspsychje> tsimonq2: would this be valid? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReleaseSchedule
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <tsimonq2> Oh, yeah
<lotuspsychje> cool
<lotuspsychje> popey: could you add that url to this channels topic? ^
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <tsimonq2> As much as I'd love to give a more thorough answer to your questions, I haven't been as active as I would have otherwise liked to be recently
<lotuspsychje> tsimonq2: well im asking this after conversations with RikMills that would love to see more testers help on point releases aswell
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <tsimonq2> I completely agree
<lotuspsychje> cool
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <tsimonq2> Another person I'd highly suggest touching base with is wxl, although he isn't around at this time usually. He's on the West Coast of the US
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <tsimonq2> (and it's 4:30 AM for me right now fwiw :))
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <tsimonq2> wxl or perhaps guiverc could probably give you a pretty thorough look into what they usually test or recommend that people test
<lotuspsychje> ok tnx for the pointers
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <tsimonq2> I tend to be a little bit less... organized; my testing usually consists of throwing it against the wall and seeing if it sticks :P
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <tsimonq2> No worries
<lotuspsychje> would be nice to see if we get something rolling pretty automatic here
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <tsimonq2> Agreed
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <tsimonq2> To be honest, I've been in the project 5 or so years and the problem has consistently been lack of manpower
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <tsimonq2> However, I think if I literally just asked people in here to speak up if they'd like to help, we'd get quite a few hands
<lotuspsychje> i noticed the last years werent pretty easy for you guys
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <tsimonq2> Telegram really does help attract new people it seems
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <tsimonq2> Oh yeah, they've been fairly rough
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <tsimonq2> I'm proud of 20.04 though, it's certainly come a long way
<lotuspsychje> yeah its a slick new method for sure
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <tsimonq2> We're up to 10+ members of the Lubuntu project thankfully
<lotuspsychje> lovely
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <tsimonq2> It'd make me happy to see fresh blood in this space too
<lotuspsychje> i helped testing 20.04 lubuntu iso's too, as im an LTS bug hunter
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <tsimonq2> I'm also happy to help anyone out that needs it. I don't have all the answers but I can certainly point people places
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <tsimonq2> Very nice, how did it run for you?
<lotuspsychje> pretty nice actually
<lotuspsychje> first time lxqt needs a bit of lookaround at first
<lotuspsychje> but gets used pretty quick
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <tsimonq2> For sure
<lotuspsychje> tested on a few old laptops with spinners
<lotuspsychje> and i pretty liked the installer too, nice clean overview
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <tsimonq2> Glad to hear it :)
<lotuspsychje> yeah, nice work
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <tsimonq2> Thanks
<lotuspsychje> and some goodies installed by default was nice to find aswell
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <tsimonq2> For sure
<lotuspsychje> vlc and inxi if i recall?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <tsimonq2> Yeah, sounds about right
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Zachariah> @ItzSwirlz I went ahead and set up my main Ubuntu machine with Cinnamon. It's nice. I like it. I especially like that background on my 4K TV.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Nice! (re @Zachariah: @ItzSwirlz I went ahead and set up my main Ubuntu machine with Cinnamon. It's nice. I like it. I especially like that background on my 4K TV.)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Bob> hi All first time on here
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Bob> I've been testing studio amd Mixbus 6
#ubuntu-quality 2020-05-17
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Ron> fwiw, I have trialled all the distros.  Kubuntu is the best for me.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Zachariah> Kubuntu is definitely my distro of choice as well. You should give Cinnamon a roll, though. @ItzSwirlz did a heck of a job creating it for the community. It is technically a remix, not a distro. (re @Ron: fwiw, I have trialled all the distros.  Kubuntu is the best for me.)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Ron> @ Zacharia.  Thanks for note. Maybe I will someday.  I switched to Kubuntu for QT.  As time went by, I had increasing need for QT apps, which are dreadful when run on gnome, but are great when run on a qt distro.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> yep telegram does open up a new wave of contributions that wouldn't be available if we limited ourselves to just iRC. (re @tsimonq2: Telegram really does help attract new people it seems)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> lotuspsychje: we can try and organize another joint #ubuntutestingweek for the point release if that is something that the flavors are interested in doing (re @ubuntutesting_bot: [irc] <lotuspsychje> ok tnx for the pointers)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> welcome Bob. that's great. (re @Bob: I've been testing studio amd Mixbus 6)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Thanks (re @Zachariah: Kubuntu is definitely my distro of choice as well. You should give Cinnamon a roll, though. @ItzSwirlz did a heck of a job creating it for the community. It is technically a remix, not a distro.)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> We are still a sister
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> We are still a distro (edited)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> We have remix bc yeah Ubuntu trademark
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <arunpyasi> Hi everyone, any idea why /etc/securetty is missing on focal ? had some errors associated with it.
<lotuspsychje> @philipz yeah good idea!
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> would it conflict with the time we'd want to do testing for 20.10?
<lotuspsychje> question for the devs @philipz, im not sure how they work on one project or several at same time/schedule
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> @RikMills how far apart is the .1 release than the 20.10 release and which of the two is more important to do testing for?
<lotuspsychje> would be handy to see a roadmap for insiders :p
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> 20.04.1 is 23rd July, while 20.10 is October. so no clash (re @philipz: @RikMills how far apart is the .1 release than the 20.10 release and which of the two is more important to do testing for?)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Thank you for exact date (re @RikMills: 20.04.1 is 23rd July, while 20.10 is October. so no clash)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> LEAK-uhno
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> @popeydc @wimpress any recommendations when we should try and do an #ubuntutestingweek for the .1 release?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> here is the schedule for focal - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FocalFossa/ReleaseSchedule
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> ask me again tomorrow when I am back at my desk :)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> okay will do
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> Or, ask on discourse :)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> so it's a nice public conversation
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz>  (re @philipz: here is the schedule for focal - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FocalFossa/ReleaseSchedule)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> last time we did the testing week 3 weeks before the release, which seems like a good to follow the same, which means july 2nd
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KaiLoveLinux> Oh god let's hope I get this out before point release (re @philipz: )
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> if you need to release ubuntu lumina at 20.04.1 that might be ok
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Is Xubuntu Ubiquity in live session supposed to have maximize?
<Eickmeyer> @ItzSwirlz No.
<Eickmeyer> At least, in Studio it never did.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Ok
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Also greeted with a stuck “setting up the partitioner” screen in ubiquity
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> But I probably messed around with it enough to make it overload on processes :P
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Me accidentally testing XFCE zoom, I’m like:
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz>
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> What’s the package for this theme?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz>
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Looks like it’s this:
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz>
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Bug #1872313
<ubot5> bug 1872313 in elementary-xfce (Ubuntu) "elementary xfce darkest icon theme missing cache file" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1872313
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Bug #1879199
<ubot5> bug 1879199 in greybird-gtk-theme (Ubuntu) "Duplicate images - greybird.svg and Xubuntu 20.04 Focal Fossa Wallpaper" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1879199
